# Die perfekte Zockerernährung



## Machat (10. November 2008)

Guten Tag meine liebe Community =)

Ich hab die SuFu benutzt allerdings kam nur ein ähnliches Ergebnis raus bezüglich "Wie haltet ihr euch wach". 

Jedoch passt das nicht ganz zu diesem Thema. Hier soll darüber diskutiert werden was das gesündeste, das mit den wenigsten Nebenwirkungen (Klogang etc.), das preiswerteste und das am schnellsten zubereitete Zockerfutter ist. 

Allgemein bekannt ist ja die Mischung Energy Drink und Pizza. Allerdings kann sich das auf längere Zeit mit gesundheitlichen Schäden strafen. Und gerade jetzt zur Erscheinung des zweiten Erweiterungspackets werden wohl Scharren von Menschen aller Gesellschaftsschichten die Nächte um die Ohren jagen ohne sich allzuviele Sorgen um die Gesundheit zu machen.

Ich bin leider was Ernährung angeht etwas unkreativ, das heißt bis jetzt benutze ich Energy Drink und die Küchenreste vom Vortag. Gebt eure Erfahrungen preis und diskutiert was das Zeug hält!

HINWEIS: Der Thread muss NICHT beantwortet werden. Falls du nichts zu sagen hast, schließ das Fenster und spiel eine Runde WoW. Auch ist mir bewusst dass nicht jeder Warcraftspieler sich ins Delirium spielt. Der Thread geht an die unter uns, welche die Problematik verstehen und kreative Tipps für den Reiseproviant haben. Und es ist wohl jedem klar dass das übermäßige spielen allein schon ungesund ist. Vielen lieben dank an die lieben Flamer =)


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Viel Gemüse,Früchte,Wasser = mann wirt nicht Fät und hässlich = optimales Zocker essen und Trinken weil vor dem pc zu sitzen ist nicht gerade Kalorien verbrennen fördernd


----------



## Technocrat (10. November 2008)

Zwei Kisten reichen: Die eine mit frischen Äpfeln und die andere mit 0,5er Bier (falls erwachsen) oder Mineralwasser (falls nicht). Da man vom Rest der Welt sowieso nichts mitkriegt ist das die perfekte Nahrung.


----------



## Lari (10. November 2008)

Ganz normal kochen?! Weißt schon, das da, was man auf der viereckigen Platte, mit den vier Kreisrunden Dingern oben drauf, macht. Genau, das über dem Backofen!
Wer nichtmal die Zeit findet, was vernünfitges zu kochen, oder eben kochen zu lassen, sollte eventuell drüber nachdenken, ob er/sie es nicht doch ein klein wenig übertreibt.


----------



## Nepokat (10. November 2008)

mh ich sag einfach mal GRIEßBREI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (10. November 2008)

Tiefkühlkost jeglicher Art:
-Pizza
-Lasagnen
-Makaroni Schinken/Käse
-Toastys (dont call it Schnitzel) mit Toast, salat und guter Soße bzw Ketchup

Ansonsten:
-Terinen (Maggi) mit Brot oder Toast
-Knacker / Mettwürste
-Kornflakes/Müsli
-Einfaches Brot mit aufstrich/belag


Alles günstig und schnell angerichtet.


----------



## BleaKill (10. November 2008)

Nudeln! xD Sind schnell zu zubereiten und auch gesund. Orangensaft dazu, und schon ist man voll auf Achse ^^


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

wow-zocker-essensbringdienst ---> die ideale geschäftsidee


oder hotel - "mama"  bzw freund/in kocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coralsea (10. November 2008)

Bei mir gibt's immer das, was man mit einer Hand essen kann und was genau auf den Platz neben der Tastatur passt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also: Granola, Salzbrezeln, Brötchen, Reiswaffeln (kalorienarm). Sättigt alles außerdem gut und lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FL_weazz (10. November 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Tiefkühlkost jeglicher Art:
> -Pizza
> -Lasagnen
> -Makaroni Schinken/Käse
> ...



Würd ich auch so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shikki (10. November 2008)

ich mach gern sachen, die man ein paar stunden stehenlassen kann und die auch kalt gut schmecken. hab dann also kein problem, mir während des zockens so etwas zu holen. 
ist auch immer nett, sowas mit in die uni oder an die arbeit zu nehmen. da spart man sich das geld für junk food 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (10. November 2008)

Lecker Grillfleisch, nen schönen Braten...oder nen hammer Brotzeitteller mit Parmesan,Weintrauben,Salsiccia...lecker


----------



## Soramac (10. November 2008)

Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und Orangensaft oder Apfelsaft.

oder

Pizza und Cola/Fanta/Sprite

=)


----------



## ischnit-todeskrallen (10. November 2008)

Da ich berufstätig bin 45h-woche und familie und kind habe mittlerweile, zock ich weniger und esse auch mit frau kind ganz normal!!!1

war aber auch mal intensiverer spieler(d2, civ2 und auch konsolen ps1+2 die ff reihe)

wenn ich da am nächsten tag arbeiten musste und durchmachte habe ich mehr oder weniger viel obst und wasser zu mir genommen da das leicht is und auch wach hält!!!

klar wenn am nächsten tag frei war habe ich auch mal das eine oder andere bier (zuviel^^) getrunken und chips und popcorn verdrückt aber eben nicht wenn man am nächsten tag fit sein sollte!!

mfg ischnit


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Nicht wirklich gesund, dafür wohlschmeckend und für Leute, die auf Koffein ansprechen auch was Gutes.
Indischer Kaffeereis:
Man nehme: Reis, Milch, viel Zucker, sowie 2-3 gehäufte Löffel Kaffeepulver. Alles in den Topf geben, 5 Minuten seeeehr gut rühren, fertig. Ist im Prinzip Milchreis mit Koffein und Kaffeegeschmack. Wem die Erklärung zu kurz ist, der sucht sich ein Milchreisrezept raus oder kauft im Supermarkt Anrühr-Milchreis und gibt einfach noch ein Bisschen Kaffeepulver dazu.
Rezept kommt angeblich von Indischen Hardcoreprogrammierern, die Tag und Nacht vor der Kiste hocken (obs stimmt weiss ich auch nicht ^^)


----------



## RoFu (10. November 2008)

Wasser oder fruchtsäfte zum trinken.

Essen: kochen, als spielepause.
Sonnst Sushi ist perferkt, kleine Happen schnell für zwischendrinn und sehr gesund

Zum wachhalten: Koffeintabletten oder dieses asiazeugs-energietrink mischmasch


----------



## Månegarm1 (10. November 2008)

hmm würd sagen der Freundin das Ruder überlassen und auf "Folgen" gehen oder eben umgekehrt das einer zeit zum Kochen hat 

für ne halbe stunde afk gehen wär auch ne Lösung

zum Adon werden warscheinlich die Chips- und Fertigfutterindustrie einen gewaltigen Boom erleben da muss dann schon mal zeit für normale Nahrung(relativ gesund mit zumindest ein bischen Gemüsebeilage) sein.


----------



## Faimith (10. November 2008)

Ne Schüssel Maissalat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisschen Brot.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Essiggurken, Essigzwiebeln, was weiss ich xD.. ein richtiges festessen *sabber*

Dann als Hauptgang:
Ein Flamenkuchen mit 8 Min. Backzeit ^^
Sonstige Mikrowellen/Backofen Produkte..
Don't call it SCHNITZEL!! (Oder Toaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und als Dessert:
Eine Packung Chips, mit einer frischen Dippsauce gespickt.

Guten Appetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim ZOCKEN !


----------



## essey (10. November 2008)

Ich habe immer einen recht großen Vorrat an Fertiggerichten im Schrank. Einfach die z. B. Parmesannudeln (hammer lecker!!) mit nem halben Liter Wasser in nen Topf und 10 min. kochen lassen. Geht wie von selbst. Nur zuletzt muss man etwas umrühren, damit nichts anbrennt. Guten Appetit!

Ich werde versuchen meine Freundin zu überreden für den Zeitraum jeden Tag das Essen zu machen, wird aber wohl scheitern *g*

Insgesamt bin ich nicht so der Hardcore-Zocker. Ich habe zwar schon früher aus Lans ne 48 h Schicht eingelegt, aber während der Woche und bei meinen anderen Verpflichtungen ist das kaum noch möglich. Mal sehen wie lange ich aushalte. Meine Freundin ist ab dem 14. für ein paar Tage weg. Da werde ich mich wohl beim Kumpel einquartieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonstige Tipps, was die Ernährung angeht:

- Döner ist zwar fettig, macht aber satt und es sind viele gesunde Zutaten drin. Ansonsten als Ersatz ein Lamacun bestellen. Gesund, lecker und günstig!

- Weiterhin zu gewohnten Zeiten essen und nicht über den ganzen Tag verteilt.

- Zur Abwechslung auswärts Essen gehen, damit man an die frische Luft kommt.

- Gemüse (Gurken, Karotten) mit Dip! Einfach 1 Tüte Maggi Joghurt-Kräuter (schwer zu bekommen ^^) mit einem Becher Schmand verrühren und losdippen. Lecker und gesund. Besser als Chips etc.


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

Dosen-Ravioli ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthBana (10. November 2008)

nudeln, dosenfutter, fertiggerichte, viel cola und jede menge zigaretten und gute mucke, dann hält man lange durch.


----------



## Kaobaan (10. November 2008)

versuchs mal mit Mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zeug kann man unter anderem über thinkgeek [=>Google] beziehen^^


----------



## Soramac (10. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dosen-Ravioli !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (10. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dosen-Ravioli !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst Du die denn schon herstellen, Xely? Dafür benötigt man Kochen auf Skill 230 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Frostnova (10. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> - Weiterhin zu gewohnten Zeiten essen und nicht über den ganzen Tag verteilt.



soweit ich weiss, soll es aber gesünder sein mehrere kleine mahlzeiten zu sich zu nehmen (über den tag verteilt) als 2 oder 3 grosse.....imo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

Frostnova schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss, soll es aber gesünder sein mehrere kleine mahlzeiten zu sich zu nehmen (über den tag verteilt) als 2 oder 3 grosse.....imo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jepp


----------



## riggedi (10. November 2008)

Frostnova schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss, soll es aber gesünder sein mehrere kleine mahlzeiten zu sich zu nehmen


Stimmt, dass sagt mir mein Ernährungsberater auch leider!

/Ernsthaftigkeit off

Riggedi


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Kannst Du die denn schon herstellen, Xely? Dafür benötigt man Kochen auf Skill 230
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, gerade so *g*
Dafür braucht man aber das Achievment 'Meister des angebrannten Nudelwassers'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balanvallet (10. November 2008)

keine ahnung....ich nehm mir schon die zeit mir was ordentliches zu machen

ab und zu mal ne pizza is ok, oder son fischfilet passt schon....aber sehr selten

so knabberzeug es ich gar nich, ich mach mir ne riesige schüssel mit weintrauben oder geschnitte äppel fertig und dann hau ich mir das nebenbei so hinter die kiemen

kann ich nur empfehlen, so kommt dann auch keiner drauf das ich jeden tag paar stunden vor dem kasten häng^^


----------



## Xantres (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (10. November 2008)

wäh
ich werde ganz normal kochen wie sich das gehört als frau
bin schon am überlegen den ich werde für 5 tage einkaufen müssen
den mein freund und ich haben frei


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Mir ist noch was Eingefallen ne Selber gemacht Gemüse suppe Sehr Lecker und Topp fürs Zocken =Gesund und lecker XD


----------



## Lillyan (10. November 2008)

Ich hatte mal in einer Spielezeitschrift Kochrezepte ür Zockabende. Es waren tatsächlich leckere Sachen dabei: Pfannkuchen mit Salat und die dann gerollt, Dips für Gemüsestäbchen etc.. Sowas ist schnell vorbeireitet, halbwegs gesund und rettet einen durch einen Raidabend. Ansonsten: Nehmt euch die 20 Minuten Zeit und kocht euch was vernünftiges. Euer Körper wird es euch in ein paar Jahren danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (10. November 2008)

Also total einfach und gesund ist natürlich der gute alte Rohkostteller! Schnapp dir alles Gemüse was du greifen kannst, unters Messer damit, ab auf den Teller und dazu einen leckeren Kräuterquark. Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja Obstsalat, geht auch sehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Vollkornbrot mit Käse und Tomate ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten.

Da es aber manchmal auch etwas Warmes sein sollte, finde ich Grießbrei oder Milchreis auch köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du den Weg in die Küche doch noch findest, mach was indisches oder chinesisches. Ein Wok ist eine durchaus lukrative Anschaffung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemüse, Fleisch, Kokosmilch in den Wok, ein paar Gewürze drauf.....mhhhh suuuuuper lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dauert auch höchstens 15 Minuten!

Bei der Getränkewahl solltest du nicht von mir aus gehen, da ich ein absoluter Koffeinjunkie bin. Ohne meine 5-6 Tassen Kaffee am Tag überlebe ich nicht. Dank der Senseo-Maschine (keine Schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert das auch nur 2 Minuten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein besserer Rat wäre da wohl einfach Wasser, oder koch dir ne Kanne Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wünsch ich uns allen mal Guten Appetit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Mir ist was Augefallen die frauen Essen Meisten gesundes Zeug die männer=pizza ^^ XD


----------



## Throgan (10. November 2008)

Leider hab ich noch RL^^

Von daher gibbet bei mir nur normales Futter =)

Sonst würd ich jedoch auch zu Pizza und Tiefkühlkost tendieren...Chips find ich kontraproduktiv, eher n paar Nüsse oder so zum Knabbern, halt etwas was die Finger nich so schmuddelig macht....


----------



## essey (10. November 2008)

Frostnova schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss, soll es aber gesünder sein mehrere kleine mahlzeiten zu sich zu nehmen (über den tag verteilt) als 2 oder 3 grosse.....imo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn dein normaler Tagesrythmus das zulässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten nehmen mit Sicherheit wenige, größere Mahlzeiten zu sich. Wenn man dann plötzlich anfängt den ganzen Tag zu essen ist es mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ging mir lediglich darum, den Rythmus beizubehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilopart (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> wow-zocker-essensbringdienst ---> die ideale geschhäftsidee





gibt es doch schon, heist bei uns pizza-service!


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Mir ist was Augefallen die frauen Essen Meisten gesundes Zeug die männer=pizza ^^ XD


Nicht nur Männer (;


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (10. November 2008)

Paprika Chips, Inferno Chips, Cornflakes, Cola, Red Bull, Backofen Pizza/Lasagne!
Dosen Ravioli gilt bei mir als 5* Sterne futter und ist nur an besonderen anlässen zu fressen!
Mehr brauch ich nicht!!

Wenn man vor dem PC was runterschling während man am zocken ist, ist das Fressen!^^


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Paprika Chips, Inferno Chips, Cornflakes, Cola, Red Bull, Backofen Pizza/Lasagne!
> Dosen Ravioli gilt bei mir als 5* Sterne futter und ist nur an besonderen anlässen zu fressen!
> Mehr brauch ich nicht!!
> 
> Wenn man vor dem PC was runterschling während man am zocken ist, ist das Fressen!^^



hihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonChristo (10. November 2008)

ich hab das anders gelöst zum lich king-start....ich zock in der kneipe, da hab ich ständig die volle auswahl an speisen hehe

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74180


gruss, donchristo

www.manatrank.de (meine kleine Report-Seite über die härteste Woche in WoW ^^)


----------



## Exomia (10. November 2008)

Also ich esse immer des Selbe zu bestimmten Tätigkeiten ingame. Das wa so nie geplant aber es hat sich so eingebürgert. Hier meine Gamer-Food-Liste:

Essen / Trinken zum Farmen:

4 Brote, 2 mal Käse mit Tomaten und 2 mal Mortadella mit Gurke. Dazu irgend welche Backwaren (Jahreszeit abhängig, Winter / Herbst = Lebkuchen / Spekulatzius, Sommer / Frühling = Karamel oder Schocko Keckse), Dazu Trinke ich dann meistens Tee oder Eistee.

Essen / Trinken zum Raiden:

Fingerfood jeglicher art, mögen es Oliven, Käse würfel Trauben oder sonst was sein. Hauptsache schnell zubereitet und noch viel wichtiger schnell in den Mund und runter damit. Dann je nach gemüds zustant und lusst 1-3 Gläser Wein oder Cola.

Essen / Trinken zum Fun-Raiden:
Hier rufe ich den Pizza Servis meines Vertrauens an lass mir ne XXXL Pizza bringen und der Kasten Bier steht auch bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auch empfehlen kann, Montags oder Sonntags sich irgend etwas zu kochen was man sich die Woche über imme wieder schnell aufwärmen kann. Ich persönlich mach das wenn dann mit Chilli oder sonstigen Eintöpfen. Es schmeckt super und beim Spielen noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far

Chefkoch Exo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roguesrule (10. November 2008)

Am besten gehste im Spital ne Packung Kochsalzlösung, Infusionsmaterial und einen Katheter klauen... dann kannste bis Level 80 durchzocken, ohne je vom PC wegzumüssen... 
für alle Weicheier, die sich nicht getrauen n kleines Schläuchlein in die Harnröhre einzuführen, empfehle ich Tiefkühlgemüse (gesünder als frisches), dreckbillig und im Nu zubereitet.


----------



## Sharwen (10. November 2008)

Hab schon mal die Pizza Baguettes geholt 
Die sind lecker und sogar gesünder als ne normale Pizza  (bessere Zutaten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten schnell mal zum Chinesen. Auch super lecker, nicht zu teuer (für 2 Personen, was mir oft vorkommt wie für 4, für 10€) und auch noch gesund ^^

Joa Cola darf auch nicht fehlen. Ansonsten zum knabbern halt Salzbrezeln. Nicht so fett aber lecker und hilft sogar, wenn ich kopfschmerzen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann kanns ja ans daddeln gehn *g*

(sofern mein Schatz frei kriegt xD)


----------



## Surtos (10. November 2008)

ich werde essen was zuhause ist (wohne ja noch bei mama ^^) zu späterer stunde werd ich mir hald so 1-3 schüsseln kellog's machen und gut milch rein schütten damit alles bedeckt ist ^^

zum trinken gibts eigendlich nur wasser bier und kaffe ^^ hauptsächlich wasser... und bier ^^ hab direkt hinter meinen schreibtisch nen kühlschrank stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (10. November 2008)

1 Kasten Cola, Spezi und Bier
2-3 Schachteln Zigaretten
5 Tüten Chips

Ist zwar alles nicht sehr gesund, aber who cares ist doch WotLK^^


----------



## Teskon89 (10. November 2008)

Mh, ich greife hier meist auf ein Früchtejoghurt zurück und ein Glas Saft oder so was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich am Wochenende aber auchmal gerne ne schnelle Pizza verdrücke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axolotl (10. November 2008)

Machat schrieb:


> Guten Tag meine liebe Community =)
> 
> Ich hab die SuFu benutzt allerdings kam nur ein ähnliches Ergebnis raus bezüglich "Wie haltet ihr euch wach".
> 
> ...




Kleiner Tip am Rande...geh zum Psychiater und lass dich wegen Spielesucht behandeln!!!


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande...geh zum Psychiater und lass dich wegen Spielesucht behandeln!!!




Kennst dich ja Gut aus ??????


----------



## Flooza (10. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Nehmt euch die 20 Minuten Zeit und kocht euch was vernünftiges. Euer Körper wird es euch in ein paar Jahren danken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Spießer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagt gerade, dass sie ganz gerne Vorkocht, dass man sich das dann nur noch warm machen muss am nächsten Tag. Bevorzugt Nudel/Gemüse-Suppe und Lasagne


----------



## Tade (10. November 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande...geh zum Psychiater und lass dich wegen Spielesucht behandeln!!!




Lies dir den letzten Satz vom TE nochmal durch und wiederhole deine Aussage!


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

*eronie on*

kann jemand meine eltern beschäftigen oder wegschleifen?

*ernoie off*

cartman (southpark der dicke) hat seine mutter im griff 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlAhxoRRxfI...feature=related


----------



## Morélia (10. November 2008)

> Hier soll darüber diskutiert werden was das gesündeste, das mit den wenigsten Nebenwirkungen (Klogang etc.), das preiswerteste und das am schnellsten zubereitete Zockerfutter ist.



Ich persönlich bevorzuge sowas wie Chili con Carne (natürlich vorher selbst gemacht) oder Chinapfanne oder Salat, hauptsache es passt in eine Schüssel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok. Oder Pizza. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Getränke? Viel Kaffee (die bereits erwähnte Senseo is da Gold wert), Mineralwasser und abends gerne ab und an mal ein/zwei Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axolotl (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Kennst dich ja Gut aus ??????



Ja klar...leider!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einen Freund hatte es so uebel erwischt, dass wir ihn dorthin geschleppt haben!!!


----------



## Fröggi1 (10. November 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande...geh zum Psychiater und lass dich wegen Spielesucht behandeln!!!


Dein comment war überflüssig.

BTT: Wens ums essen geht kann ich net viel sagen ich kann dir nur sagen das dich Energy Drinks nicht auf dauer wachhalten da sich dein Körper an das Kofeien (sry hab kein plan wie man das schreibt^^) gewönnt.


----------



## Fähnchen (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> wow-zocker-essensbringdienst ---> die ideale geschhäftsidee
> 
> 
> oder hotel - "mama"  bzw freund/in kocht
> ...





Nur scheiße, wenn wie bei mir die Freundin auch am Rechner sitzt und Wow zockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ja fan von Gummibärchen... gut für die knochen hehe


----------



## Axolotl (10. November 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Dein comment war überflüssig.



Genau das denke ich eben nicht. Wie oben beschrieben habe ich das bereits erfahren. Nur so nebenbei: Man isst, was man ist und wer keine Zeit mehr hat sich was zu kochen, dem muss geholfen werden!!!


----------



## Poisenwilly (10. November 2008)

zum Naschen oder Knabbern am keyboard:
- Cherrytomaten
- Karottenscheiben
- Salatgurke, Salzgurken
- Joghurt
- Salzbretzel
- Trauben, Mirabellen
- Käsestücke
ansonsten koche ich ganz normal einmal am Tag

Getränke:
Kaffee, Tee, Wasser in rauhen Mengen - keine Energizer oder Alkohol

damit lässt sich's lange aushalten, liegt nicht schwer im Magen, ermüdet nicht und man wird nicht besoffen von...


----------



## Fhurian (10. November 2008)

*Kaffee*, je nach Geschmack mit einem Schuß Milch (1,5%).

Am besten einfach eine Senseo oder ne normale Kaffeemaschine  direkt neben dem Rechner.
Und damit man nicht "übersäuert" und seinen Magen in Nirvana befördert, noch eine Flasche Wasser.


Als wirklich gesunden Snack empfehle ich Rohkost. Am besten Mörchen, die kann man gut knabbern.


----------



## Lightgirl (10. November 2008)

Gesund Kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. November 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande...geh zum Psychiater und lass dich wegen Spielesucht behandeln!!!



faild! hinweiß nicht gelesen?

zum farmen: laute mukke, Pizza, jeeeede menge verschiedener getränke, schoki.. viel.. sehr viel schoki (so ne 300 gramm packung is in 1 stunde weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), äpfel, joghurt, Kaffee .. viel kaffee (fast vergessen) ....

zum raiden: schoki, viel saft, irgendwas knuspriges.. alles was halt klein ist und schnell weg ist

zum lvln: siehe farmen

inis gehn in nordend: erst mal wie beim raiden


und das wichtigste: eine stabile internetleiung (wenn die server ned laggen)


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Angenommen du hast eine Woche urlaub:

7-10 Schachteln Zigaretten (je nach konsum und raucher oder net)
2 Packungen Früchtetee + Wasserkocher (erfrischt,löscht durst und weckt aus kleineren müdigkeitanfällen)
Müsli + Milch
1-3 Chipstüten o.ä für zwischendurch
1-2 Pizzen
1-2 Lasangen
1-2 Dosensuppen
1 Brot + Fertigsoße Bolognese (eignet sich super als brotaufstrich)
sowie
5 Energyflaschen und genug Kaffee
7 Wasser/orangen oder was auch immer flaschen

Ich esse übrigens sehr gern und sehr viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und nein ich bin nicht übergewichtigt --> 1,84m / 85 Kilo alles gut verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Surtos schrieb:


> ich werde essen was zuhause ist (wohne ja noch bei mama ^^) zu späterer stunde werd ich mir hald so 1-3 schüsseln kellog's machen und gut milch rein schütten damit alles bedeckt ist ^^
> 
> zum trinken gibts eigendlich nur wasser bier und kaffe ^^ hauptsächlich wasser... und bier ^^ hab direkt hinter meinen schreibtisch nen kühlschrank stehen
> 
> ...



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Keloggs über längere Zeit nicht empfehlen. Auch wenns für den Moment "voll" macht (und damit mein ich eher vollen Magen als satt), ernährst Du Dich längerfristig gesehen nicht wirklich toll davon. Das Hungergefühl kommt schnell wieder, dann stopfst Du weitere Keloggs (können auch andere Krümeldinger sein) in Dich rein und bist wieder "voll" und das kommt dann so alle Stunde mal wieder. Da empfehle ich für zwischendurch doch eher mal die gute alte Scheibe Brot (oder in der Weihnachtszeit auch mal nen [link href=http://home.balcab.ch/r.l.sperandio/abb_grittibaenz_01.jpg]Grittibänz[/link], wobeis für den zig Namen gibt...).
Was sich ausserdem bewährt sind zahlreiche Einmachgläser wie Essiggurken, eingelegte Tomaten, Maiskölbchen, etc


----------



## Lordcocain (10. November 2008)

hm eine Woche LAN Party mit 2 Leuten:
4 Stangen Kippen, 2 Kisten Frankenheim Blue
2 Packungen Kaffee 4 Packugen Tee 
3 Kisten Wasser.
als essen wirds wohl zum großteil was von Chinamann geben.


----------



## Deepender (10. November 2008)

mei freundin kocht und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die zockt das game nicht und ab donnerstag is se eh wieder angepinkelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil ich da mal wieder weniger zeit habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich gern mache is einfach mal ne cola verdrücken so, dann halt das was meine freundin so macht, da is alles bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Ja klar...leider!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dein son Genanter Freund warst du Selber oder?


----------



## suno (10. November 2008)

Für zwischendurch: 
- Gewürzgurken, Mozerella

Zum Essen für WotLK:
- Kartoffelsalat - selbstgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Würstchen

Getränke:
- Kaffe, Redbull, Mana, Eistee


----------



## Lahri (10. November 2008)

meine planung für das perfekte addon-wochenende sieht so aus: 

wiener ausm glas -> aufm teller und ketchup ruff paar scheiben brot fertig ;-)
nudeln, pizza, lassagne i-was in die richtung alles was man in mikro schmeisen kann der für das we neben dem rechner steht. 
zu trinken gibts wasser... auf keinen fall kaffee der fördert nur den klogang!!!!
zum wach bleiben gibts äpfel ;-)

Gruß
Lahri


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. November 2008)

3 Bier auf nüchternen Magen...

und dann halt noch 2 oben drauf.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> 3 Bier auf nüchternen Magen...
> 
> und dann halt noch 2 oben drauf.



Dann noch in wow Bier saufen dass der Verschwommen Effect 2Fach ist ^^


----------



## Geschichtenhasser (10. November 2008)

Wie war das 7 Bier = eine Mahlzeit dann mal Prost.
Nagut zwichendurch mal schnell ne Pizza reinschieben oder nen Kumpel anrufen fahr nach der Arbeit mal beim MC´s rein^^!


----------



## Letrax (10. November 2008)

Ich halte mich immer mit Alaska Cola Mix - Bacon Chips (Eine Chips Mix Packung) Wach.

Aber ich Ernähre mich natürlich auch Gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist nur Raid Futter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder wenn man mal wieder auf Rundeneinstieg bei einer gepflegten (...) Runde COD4 wartet.


----------



## haro3777 (10. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem spielzimmer einen kühlschrank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da brauche ich schon mal keine getränke hin und her schleppen. ich trinke milch und wassen. am wochenende auch mal 2-3 bierchen. milch ist ideal, da sie gesund ist und eine menge kalorien in sich hat. da braucht man bei einem liter schon nix mehr essen. wer schnell viele vitamine in sich stopfen will, sollte es mit kiwis tun. das sind die ultimativen vitaminbomben. 

aber ich übertreibe es ja nicht mit der zocherei und gehe 3-4 mal die woche joggen. so kann ich mir auch mal eine pizza oder eine lasagne gönnen. meine 2 töchter sind noch relativ klein und schleppen mir alles aus der küche an, wonach ich gerade verlangen habe. moderne sklavenhaltung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man kann eigentlich alles essen, sollte es aber auch nicht übertreiben. das zauberwort ist einfach sport. wenn man wie ich gegen 17.00 uhr zu hause ist, kann man sich noch um seine familie kümmern, eventuell 45 min. bis 1 std. joggen, etc. und dann gegen 21.00 uhr gemüdlich 2-3 std. zocken. (2-3 mal die woche)

p.s. wenn man single ist, ist man ein könig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> dein son Genanter Freund warst du Selber oder?




made my day xDDDD

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (10. November 2008)

die hier reicht mir    ich bin versorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. November 2008)

Durch meine Ausflüge in die Welt der Diskjockeys habe ich folgendes bemerkt: Die Kombination aus Cola und Chips kann auf die Dauer "tödlich" sein. Wenn man einmal angefangen hat kann man nicht mehr so schnell aufhören. Dazu kommt, dass man ständig aufs Klo rennt. 

Mein Tipp: Schneide dir vorher jede Menge Gemüse in kleine Stücke. Die kannst du dann für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch "knabbern". Als Getränk empfehle ich Wasser oder Schorle. Auch wenn ein isotonisches Getränk sinnvoller ist, schmecken die meisten davon nicht gerade toll (finde ich). Alkohol und Kaffee entziehen dem Körper zu viel Wasser. Das bedeutet, dass du viel mehr trinkst und auch viel mehr aufs Klo rennst.

So long.


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Frostnova schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss, soll es aber gesünder sein mehrere kleine mahlzeiten zu sich zu nehmen (über den tag verteilt) als 2 oder 3 grosse.....imo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bevorzuge mehrer große mahlzeiten über den tag verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xandars schrieb:


> *eronie on*
> 
> kann jemand meine eltern beschäftigen oder wegschleifen?
> 
> ...


ich könnte eine entführung arrangieren ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei interresse eine pm an mich xD kostet aber 2 freimonate !


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (10. November 2008)

sehr net sehr net


----------



## bluemechend (10. November 2008)

Ich bin Italiener, somit der absolute Nudeln Fan. Das landet mindestens einmal am Tag bei mir auf dem (Zock)- Tisch. Wasser hab ich schon aufgesezt^^

Oft auch mal ein Leckeren Tofu , gibts im Bio - Laden in etlichen variationen. Oder wens mal was süsses sein soll Feigen, Datteln und Kandirte Früchte. Momentan fahre ich voll auf Soja nature Joghurt mit Chocos- Corn Flakes ab^^^Davon könnt ich futtern bis ich zerplatze.

Aber mindestens ein mal am Tag will ich kochen. Ob Nudeln oder irgendwas aus Gemüse. 

mfg

Edit: Trinke hauptsächlich Wasser. Und ab und an mal Red Bull. Zu viel süsses mach nur dick^^


----------



## ExoHunter (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (10. November 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> mh ich sag einfach mal GRIEßBREI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mhhh 

ich bevorzuge weniger essen mehr trinken. Trinke je nach der Dauer wie lange ich spiele massig wasser keine ahung wieso aber zum richtig essen würde ich einfach mal ne pause machen


----------



## youngceaser (10. November 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> +
> ...


keine schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (10. November 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich eben nicht. Wie oben beschrieben habe ich das bereits erfahren. Nur so nebenbei: Man isst, was man ist und wer keine Zeit mehr hat sich was zu kochen, dem muss geholfen werden!!!



Also ich Spiele nun Sied 2 Jahren WoW seid 6 Jahren lebe ich alleine .... Ich koche Maximal am Wochenende! Ich arbeite unter der Wochde und hab keine lusst mich noch groß in die Küche zu stellen um unötig Pfannen / Töpfe und geschier dreckig zu machen um es dann sowieso wieder Spülen zu müssen (ok Papbecher und Teller wären ne lösung aber nicht auf dauer). Fakt ist schnelles Essen ist beliebt, egal ob mit WoW oder Ohne! Jeden Tag Kochen machen die wenigsten! Du kannst gesund leben oder Täglich eine Warme Mahlzeit. 

Nun auch mal ganz erlich, nur weil es bedauerlicher weise einen menschen in deinem Umfeld so hard getroffen hat musst du von Ihm nicht auf uns alle schließen. Das hier ist endlich mal wieder ein ernst lustiger Beitrag zum "spaß" haben. Da muss man nicht wieder mit horror Geschichten aller "Ich hab nen freund, ........" 

Lass uns hier unseren Spaß und hab du Spaß an deinen Täglichen warmen Mahlzeiten!

Guten Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> +
> ...




hast noch was vergessen ^^


----------



## Well! (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas zum Abendessen... Ne, scherz, aber viel Obst, Wasser, Gesunde ernährung. Zwischendurch mal Chips oder sowas.


----------



## Well! (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas zum Abendessen... Ne, scherz, aber viel Obst, Wasser, Gesunde ernährung. Zwischendurch mal Chips oder sowas.


----------



## Exo1337 (10. November 2008)

Bier, Pizza, Bier, Rolläden unten, Bier, ab und zu ma ne andere Sorte Pizza und Bier. Perfektes Rezept fürs Zocken.

Edit: vllt auch ma ne Cola für zwischendurch.


----------



## Well! (10. November 2008)

sry für doppel post


----------



## STAR1988 (10. November 2008)

Gabs schonmal nen Thread zu ^^


*cofain699*


----------



## Shagra (10. November 2008)

Bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is flüssig also locker beim zocken aufnehmbar, nahrhaft (7 Pils is eine Mahlzeit oder so) net so teuer,
und schmeckt immer


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (10. November 2008)

Ich weiss nicht für was ich mich entscheiden soll  oder das essen von meinem land GYROS  ein Tipp wör net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (10. November 2008)

Shagra schrieb:


> Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt^^ mit 3 grossen bieren hast gegessen...


aber noch nichts getrunken ;-)


----------



## Frigth (10. November 2008)

Cola, Chips, Dosen Ravioli (kalt ausse Dose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Pizza und am Wochenende vllt mal nen Bierchen 

Mfg Frigth


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (10. November 2008)

sie oder für Gyros


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. November 2008)

Essen:

Alles, was ich mit einer Hand essen kann und nicht so kleckert oder die Finger verschmiert.
(Also, Gemüse, Kekse, Chips, Erdnüsse, Bi-Fi usw.)

Trinken:
Cola, Kaffee, Cola, Kaffee, Cola, Kaffee, hatte ich schon Cola ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst mache allerdings lieber Pause und esse an einem richtigen Tisch. Ja, ja, so was gibt es. Einen Tisch OHNE Monitor.
(Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace4x (10. November 2008)

Kurz und knapp: Pizza, Apfelschorle und ´Kräuter in nem papier gerollt und angezündet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

Shagra schrieb:


> Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute Alternative hierzu: Wein :>


----------



## Semetor (10. November 2008)

ganz eindeutig : Redbull & Pizza


----------



## Kujon (10. November 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich selbst mache allerdings lieber Pause und esse an einem richtigen Tisch. Ja, ja, so was gibt es. Einen Tisch OHNE Monitor.
> (Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben
> 
> 
> ...




soweit war ich auchmal, bis der game-boy in den handel kam...^^


----------



## Ulather (10. November 2008)

Tee. In rauhen Mengen. Dazu alles was die Gemüseecke im Supermarkt hergibt.
Ne Flasche Wasser habe ich auch immer in Griffweite, ebenso wie ne Schachtel Rauchware. 

Wenn es zuviel wird--- PC aus---- Schlafen/Arbeiten gehen oder mal den Herd anwerfen


----------



## Kintaro221 (10. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dosen-Ravioli !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL Geht mir oft auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber in Letzter Zeit mehr Früchte am PC und mehr AFKESSEN eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um was richtiges zu essen


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Shagra schrieb:


> Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schon aber spätestens nach 7 muss man alle naselang für kleine zocker und das nervt


----------



## Sutosal (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Viel Gemüse,Früchte,Wasser = mann wirt nicht Fät und hässlich = optimales Zocker essen und Trinken weil vor dem pc zu sitzen ist nicht gerade Kalorien verbrennen fördernd



100% /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

Kintaro221 schrieb:


> LOL Geht mir oft auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt, bei mir liegt auch immer Obst daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am liebsten kernlosen Weintrauben, die kleckern und kleben nicht und die kann man sich auch während dem Raid einschmeisen ^^


----------



## Kujon (10. November 2008)

Ace4x schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Pizza, Apfelschorle und ´Kräuter in nem papier gerollt und angezündet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo, flambierte kräuter, lecker ;-)


----------



## Axel1234 (10. November 2008)

Mutter rufen das sie schnell was machen soll oder schnell einfach ein Broetchen belegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTY (10. November 2008)

Wollt ihr essen oder zocken? ^^

Nein, mal im Ernst: Was soll einen daran hindern, morgens vor dem Zocken normal zu frühstücken (denkt dran: wichtigste Mahlzeit), mittags eine kleine Pause zum Kocken einzulegen (max. 30 Min) und abends schnell ein paar Brote schmieren und vor dem PC gemütlich beim leveln zu verspeisen? Zwischendurch ggf. noch ein Joghurt oder 'nen Obstteller. Und für die Dauerzocker noch ein kleiner Mitternachtssnack. 

Ok, Redbull wird wohl am Donnerstag und Freitag auch mit auf dem Ernährungsplan landen, aber die Zeit zum normalen Essen sollte eigentlich noch vorhanden sein, oder? 

Und wer unbedingt Energy Drinks braucht, sollte daran denken, zusätzlich viel Mineralwasser zu trinken. Hält fit und fügt dem Körper die notwendigen Mineralien zu.


----------



## Morélia (10. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> schon aber spätestens nach 7 muss man alle naselang für kleine zocker und das nervt



Nach spätestens 7 muss ich ins Bett.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (10. November 2008)

Habt ihr schonmal n Brot mit Erdnussbutter bestrichen und die Erdnussbutter dann mit selbstgemachter Erdbeermarmelade zugedeckt? Verdammt, da geht mir immer einer ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepokat (10. November 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> mhhh
> 
> ich bevorzuge weniger essen mehr trinken. Trinke je nach der Dauer wie lange ich spiele massig wasser keine ahung wieso aber zum richtig essen würde ich einfach mal ne pause machen



Noch einer mit Geschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Tupac schrieb:


> hast noch was vergessen ^^



Ein hoch auf die Amerikanische Kultur   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (10. November 2008)

Hm, Zockerernährung?

Doppelkeks (mit 30% mehr Schoko!) und Vollmich. Ist alles drin was der Körper braucht.
Beim zocken essen? Naja, nicht wirklich, als Tank hat man da selten Gelegenheit. Bin ja schon froh, wenn ich zum trinken komme. Wahlweise Milch, Saft, Bier, je nach Wipe-Häufigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Strategie: lecker Abendessen, Käffchen trinken, halbe Stunde Nickerchen aufm Sofa zum Verdauen und dann Kiste einschalten und zocken.


----------



## Benon (10. November 2008)

Was haltet ihr von "Kräutergebackenem EI"?? 
Blizzard hat uns ein Anreiz gegeben was wir essen können und was gut ist:

Rührei!!

Natürlich weniger davon weil zuviel Ei ungesund ist aber das macht satt und schmeckt gut und ist schnell gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Benon


----------



## Kintaro221 (10. November 2008)

Zum Trinken mach ich mir ne Thermoskanne Kaffe dazu ne Flasche Mineral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (10. November 2008)

Machat schrieb:


> Guten Tag meine liebe Community =)
> 
> Ich hab die SuFu benutzt allerdings kam nur ein ähnliches Ergebnis raus bezüglich "Wie haltet ihr euch wach".
> 
> ...




Sowas gabs schon mal auf GIGA in Verbindung mit einer Top 10. 

Platz 1: Pizza

Die beste Zockernahrung ist eigentlich alles, was sowohl warm, als auch kalt, genießbar ist. Pizza fällt da definitv darunter. Aber auch so feine Sachen wie Ravioli gehören dazu.

Trotzdem... Langweiliges Thema...


----------



## kan3 (10. November 2008)

hallo,

best zocker food

Man nehme 5 bigmac menus tut sie in einen mixer und haufen weise redbull das ganze muss man sich direkt mit einen schlauch in die speise röhre pumpen ansonste würde man instant erbrechen.

m.f.g kane


----------



## Lizard King (10. November 2008)

um es mit den Worten des "besten Paladins der Welt" zu sagen.
"eat more Broccoli motherfucker!"

to become a Pro Player eat Broccoli!


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Dann noch in wow Bier saufen dass der Verschwommen Effect 2Fach ist ^^



Sry aber bei mir dreht es schon seit der WoW Beta Phase net mehr ^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

PTY schrieb:


> Wollt ihr essen oder zocken? ^^
> 
> Nein, mal im Ernst: [...]


Frühstücken? Gibts bei mir morgens nicht, krieg da nichts runter.
Brotzeit: Jop in der Arbeit
Mittagessen: Was es so in der Kantine gibt.
Abendessen: Entweder kurz vor 12 nachm Raid oder während dessen *g*
Anders gehts halt nicht, wenn man grade so zum Raid Inv heim kommt  ;D

Flame me on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (10. November 2008)

Was grad rumliegt und falls mans in die Mikrowelle tun kann umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trinken tu ich immer Tee =)


----------



## Tumasz (10. November 2008)

Bananen und Äpfel kleinschneiden und man hat nen kleinen obstsalat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schmeckt gut und ist gesund zum zerschneiden wird man ja zeit finden


----------



## maddrax (10. November 2008)

Instant Nudeln und Eistee.


----------



## Kronxi (10. November 2008)

Mein perfektes Gaming- Dinner bzw Essen ist, einegelgte Tomaten dazu ein baguette und Prosciutto cotto und einen weißen gespritzt´n dazu....
Lecker, mehr oder minder gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mann braucht nur ein bisschen Platz am Schreibtisch!

liebe grüße


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Was grad rumliegt und falls mans in die Mikrowelle tun kann umso besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




so ein Tee ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (10. November 2008)

also ich stell mir ne kiste bier kalt...jede menge an wurst...ab und an guck ich mal in die wohnstube und frag lieb meine frau ob sie essen macht  .-)


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Wen ich deine Frau wär würde ich sagen machs dir doch selber ^^ zeit fürs Zocken hast also auch Zeit fürs kochen XD


----------



## Focht (10. November 2008)

nudeln o. bratkartoffeln, reibeplätzchen oder fleisch wenn ich viel zeit habe,,,,,,,wenn nicht dann lasagbne pizza chips und anderes süßes oder scharfes

als trinken volvic, gerolsteiner, und wenn vorhanden cola pepsi or bier

der perfekte vorrat find ich

mfg Focht


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (10. November 2008)

Roguesrule schrieb:


> Am besten gehste im Spital ne Packung Kochsalzlösung, Infusionsmaterial und einen Katheter klauen... dann kannste bis Level 80 durchzocken, ohne je vom PC wegzumüssen...
> für alle Weicheier, die sich nicht getrauen n kleines Schläuchlein in die Harnröhre einzuführen, empfehle ich Tiefkühlgemüse (gesünder als frisches), dreckbillig und im Nu zubereitet.



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Enireves schrieb:


> Nach spätestens 7 muss ich ins Bett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuchs mal mit weizen dann schaffst max 2 behaupte ich wenn du nur 7 bier verträgst aber leckerer



ExoHunter schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal n Brot mit Erdnussbutter bestrichen und die Erdnussbutter dann mit selbstgemachter Erdbeermarmelade zugedeckt? Verdammt, da geht mir immer einer ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muss ich ma testen probier du nutella + salami hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




musst mal Senf auf ein Brot Schtreichen SAU LECKER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne nix aber nur stück Brot Senf =lecker XD


----------



## Injura (10. November 2008)

Hiho zusammen,

Habe ich vor mehrere Tage am Stück zu spielen, zum Beispiel jetzt zum neuen Addon, sieht meine Nahrungsaufnahme folgendermaßen aus:

Trinken für die ganze Zeit wird schon 2 Tage vorher gekauft und im Keller gekühlt.: Cola, Eistee, multivitaminsaft
Essen wird meistens genommen was im Haus ist, ansonsten nur was zu schnökern: Kekse, Schokolade, keine chips (machen alles zu fettig)

Morgens normal Frühstück
mittag normal mittagessen, meistens am schreibtisch aber zum fehrnsehen, ansonsten in der küche
Abendbrot normal brot halt



lg


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. November 2008)

Wollte mich eigentlich (der Atmosphäre wegen) dem Add-on entsprechend  ernähren,

aber man glaubt nicht, wie schwer es ist auch nur ein bisschen Mammutfleisch zu organisieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (10. November 2008)

Kein Geld für 'ne Polarexpedition oder was?


----------



## Xall13 (10. November 2008)

n saftiger döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. November 2008)

kurz und knapp....bier und zigaretten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (10. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gute Alternative hierzu: Wein :>


*Alternative?* Ich war mal mit meinem Krieger (MT) und 2 Flaschen Wein im SSC - ausser mir haben wohl alle geweint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Falania (10. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> - Zur Abwechslung auswärts Essen gehen, damit man an die frische Luft kommt.



mit laptop aber oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm instant snack von maggie asia nudelsuppe da !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kostet 0,50€ > dauert grade mal 2min (mit wasserkocher)
und macht satt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ExoHunter schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal n Brot mit Erdnussbutter bestrichen und die Erdnussbutter dann mit selbstgemachter Erdbeermarmelade zugedeckt? Verdammt, da geht mir immer einer ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



neee ! toast > erdnussbutter > erdbeermarmelade > käse < erdbeermarmelade < erdnussbutter < toast ! das perfekte sandwitch !
nur auspassen wegen erdnussbutter is ziemlich trocken vorsichtshalber nen glas smilch daneben!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (10. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weizen mag ich nicht. Also schaff ich nichtmal eins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weidman (10. November 2008)

Meistens esse ich was ich so finde (auch auserhalb der Wohnung)


----------



## Nepokat (10. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wollte mich eigentlich (der Atmosphäre wegen) dem Add-on entsprechend  ernähren,
> 
> aber man glaubt nicht, wie schwer es ist auch nur ein bisschen Mammutfleisch zu organisieren.
> 
> ...



Ohrensammler sollen wir Gatherer Daten tauschen, ich hab da in der russischen Tundra einige Farmstellen für Mammut gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wollte mich eigentlich (der Atmosphäre wegen) dem Add-on entsprechend  ernähren,
> 
> aber man glaubt nicht, wie schwer es ist auch nur ein bisschen Mammutfleisch zu organisieren.
> 
> ...




Ich Wolte mich mal wie ein ORC ernähren aber ja ich Steh nicht so auf MENSCHEN Fleisch XD bääää *kotz*


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> *Alternative?* Ich war mal mit meinem Krieger (MT) und 2 Flaschen Wein im SSC - ausser mir haben wohl alle geweint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm ich kenn so ein paar Random Raids, die man ohne eine schöne Flasche Wein erst gar nicht überlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hipp (10. November 2008)

hmmm....also selbst wenn ich hardcore zocke und auch auf viel schlaf verzichte, zeit für richtig kochen muss sein! muss ja kein 3 gänge menu sein, aber so gemüse, sättigungsbeilage und fisch oder fleisch muss shcon sein. klar auch ma nudeln oder nen auflauf, aber son richtiges essen fördert meiner meinung nach sogar den skill ;P

so far, hipp


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

Hipp schrieb:


> so far, hipp


Jetzt kommt mir da noch so eine Idee der Ernährungmöglichkeit *fg*


----------



## riggedi (10. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm ich kenn so ein paar Random Raids, die man ohne eine schöne Flasche Wein erst gar nicht überlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OK, Infusion als Prävention ist okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Klotzi (10. November 2008)

Kräuterbutter Baguttes!! *Träum* geht schnell im Ofen und schnell in den Magen

Toast mit jeglichem Belag

evtl. Abend mal nen Sixa ansonsten Krümeltee mit Mineralwasser oder (einzeln) Cola oder guter Aldi Eistee

und ansonsten alles was man so nebenbei Kochen und in den Ofen schieben kann wenn man ma nich in einem Raid ist^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. November 2008)

Was ich empfehlen kann :

Einfach ein Teller nehmen Weintrauben,Äpfel,Bananen udn so zeug reintun und da hat man sein "knackerzeug" *g*

Oder

20min zeit nehmen und was ordentliches zu kochen

Oder

Granatäpfel !

Schmecken gut und wirken wahre wunder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (10. November 2008)

mach dir nudeln mit ner soße. die soße und die nudeln können natürlich je nach geschmack variiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert frisch zubereitet maximal 20min (bei mir 15) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (10. November 2008)

moin moin ..

da ich auf LECKERES Essen nicht verzichten mag, hab ich schon bei Zeiten angefangen Vorzukochen und selbiges eingefrohren. Also stelle ich am Morgen schon mal das bevorzugte Gericht raus (inclusive dem vorgekochten und in Portionen verpackten Reis) und bemühe des Abends nur noch die Microwelle. Kisten mit Apfelsaft, Selter, Orangensaft, Cola und den dazu passenden braunen Barcadi ... und schon passt alles ^^

...und nicht zu vergessen genügend KaffeePads und Schokolade.


Auf fröhliches Leveln dann,

Gruss


----------



## DerBuuhmann (10. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Angenommen du hast eine Woche urlaub:
> 
> 7-10 Schachteln Zigaretten (je nach konsum und raucher oder net)



Also die Raucher 10 Schachteln die Nichtraucher 7 oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

hrmm das eine gericht hatten wir noch gar nicht ...


MILCHNUDELN !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trinken+süßes+sattmacher in einem

--> einfach milch zum kochen bringen, zucker und SEHR KLEINE nudeln rein .. kochen bis nudeln gar .. fertig.!!


----------



## David (10. November 2008)

Weed, Wasser und Zartbitter-Schokolade oder Knoblauch-Baguette. Besser gehts nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und schön über den Tag verteilt 3-4 Liter trinken, das baut die Wasserreserven des Körpers ab und entschlackt euch - ihr werdet als kein Fettwanst... jedenfalls nicht so schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. November 2008)

was ich auf jeden fall brauchen werd für das release und die tage danach sind:
Zigaretten
Schoko (schooookooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11einself)
Tortilla Chip (mit Dip^^)
Pizza service
uuuuund:
mämpf aus dem wok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße von Fetti / Fallen


----------



## riggedi (10. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Weed, Wasser und Zartbitter-Schokolade


I-gitt, Zartbitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Nomoka (10. November 2008)

Hipp schrieb:


> hmmm....also selbst wenn ich hardcore zocke und auch auf viel schlaf verzichte, zeit für richtig kochen muss sein! muss ja kein 3 gänge menu sein, aber so gemüse, sättigungsbeilage und fisch oder fleisch muss shcon sein. klar auch ma nudeln oder nen auflauf, aber son richtiges essen fördert meiner meinung nach sogar den skill ;P
> 
> so far, hipp






Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir da noch so eine Idee der Ernährungmöglichkeit *fg*




mhhh lecker....Karottenbrei....


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

Nomoka schrieb:


> mhhh lecker....Karottenbrei....



hrmm stuhl+karotte+hinterteil = brei? 


ist bestimmt sogar warm


--> was haltet ihr von meinen milchnudeln ... ist echt hammer lecker


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> musst mal Senf auf ein Brot Schtreichen SAU LECKER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm senf *bauchreib* nacher zu haus gleich ma probieren .... ja! ich arbeite grad sieht man des nicht xD



Nekramcruun schrieb:


> kurz und knapp....bier und zigaretten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guter ansatz aber nach spätestens 2 tagen doch ein bissel zuwenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Enireves schrieb:


> Weizen mag ich nicht. Also schaff ich nichtmal eins.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sowas.. wie kann man das nicht mögen ... aber dann trink wenigstens vernünftiges bier und net so ein curuba mist oder so ok? versprichst mir das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Also die Raucher 10 Schachteln die Nichtraucher 7 oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


äh joa klar^^ rauchen nicht raucher etwa net ???? hmm... versteh deine frage net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (10. November 2008)

Für mich das ideale Futter und Gesöff ist Bier, Pizza und Flips etc...

oder sowas wie 5-Minuten-Terrine


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Weidman schrieb:


> Meistens esse ich was ich so finde (auch auserhalb der Wohnung)



Ich stell mir das grad so vor: "Mjam, lecker, Fliege frisch vom Fenster! Oh, draussen am Baum sind neue Pilze gewachsen, schnell sammeln gehn...wie Strassenköter wohl schmeckt?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> --> was haltet ihr von meinen milchnudeln ... ist echt hammer lecker


was sind milchnudeln srz kenn den begriff nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipstaar (10. November 2008)

BäM 

Salat, falls es schnell gehen soll gibts den auch schon Fertig geschnitten ^^

Obst ala Äpfel, Bananen usw.... ^^

Wasser, Wasser, Wasser und ab und zu ne Red Bull Coke "Strong an Natural"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne fette Kanne grüner Tee rockt auch

Und falls es dann mal was richtiges sein Muss gibt es genügend China Restaurants in Deutschland, die gesundes und ausgewogenes Essen liefern...

So wird bei mir ab Mittwoch aussehen 


LG


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> hrmm stuhl+karotte+hinterteil = brei?
> 
> 
> ist bestimmt sogar warm
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt...klingt ecklig, aber werds beizeiten vielleicht mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> hrmm das eine gericht hatten wir noch gar nicht ...
> 
> 
> MILCHNUDELN !!!!
> ...



genau wie haferflocken, nur milchnudeln sind eher was für mittags


----------



## riggedi (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> --> was haltet ihr von meinen milchnudeln


Hoffe ja mal, dass das nix Unanständiges ist, Du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Hoffe ja mal, dass das nix Unanständiges ist, Du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day


----------



## Rekla (10. November 2008)

Zum Wachbleiben trink Kaffee und red Bull. Da das aber auf dauer nicht sehr gesund ist, iss dazu Obst. Dann hast du nen Ausgleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Hoffe ich) xD


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> genau wie haferflocken, nur milchnudeln sind eher was für mittags


muss ich ma testen demnächst


----------



## Hicks1 (10. November 2008)

Kaffee und ne Malboro.

Oder wolltet ihr das nicht hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. November 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Instant Nudeln und Eistee.



Eistee aber bitte nur den, den man auf Long Island trinkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach ich immer vor dem Raid _(komisch und alle meckern immer über meine Leistung)_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Kaffee und ne Malboro.
> 
> Oder wolltet ihr das nicht hören
> 
> ...


guter ansatz ...
allerdings haben wir uns schon auf eine höhere ebene der planung gehoben 
(ich zumindestens) und planen um notfalls wochen nicht außem haus zu müssen bis die komplette 
speisekammer leer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider hab ich kein urlaub aber man kann sowas ja auch für eine unbestimmte zeit die spätestens nach weihnachten kommt planen!


----------



## Morélia (10. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> sowas.. wie kann man das nicht mögen ... aber dann trink wenigstens vernünftiges bier und net so ein curuba mist oder so ok? versprichst mir das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm ja. Ohne zu zögern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bier is Bier, da gehört nix rein, auch keine Cola oder son Krams. Entweder oder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Milchnudeln hören sich interessant an, aber als Nachtisch oder so mal zwischendurch. 
Als "Hauptgericht" muss was herzhaftes her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (10. November 2008)

Best wo gibt:

Chili!

das ist ein feiner "Eintopf" der bei jedem Mal aufwärmen besser wird *g* (ka warum, aber irgendwie schmeckt mir "älteres" chili, das so-2-3 Tage alt ist und immer neu erwärmt wird ganz gut... :>)

rechnen wir fix:
7 Tage dauerzocken, jeden Tag 3 mal Chili - je 1 Portion a 300g sind so... hmm.. 5-6 Kilo - quasi auch Liter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da es doof ist, sich dauernd Brötchen und / oder Brot zu besorgen oder aufzubacken gibts hier mein SpezialRezept *g*


für 4 Portionen (hochrechnen kann sichs ja jeder selber)
300g Hackfleisch
250g Mais
250g rote Chilibohnen
200g Paprika
200g Kartoffeln (sie ersetzen das Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
1 Zwiebel
Eine Knorr/Maggie/sonstwas Chilipackung - oder eine gute Gewürzbasis für Chili nach eigenem Geschmack
dazu natürlich noch Chilischoten und ein wenig Tomatenmark / geschälte Tomaten - je nach Geschmack. 

Zubereitung:
die Kartoffeln schälen und in kleine Würfel schneiden, in heisses Wasser damit und ca. 15-25 min köcheln, bis sie noch ein wenig Biss haben

während die Kartoffeln kochen die Paprika auch in kleine "Würfel" schneiden 
Die Zwiebel kleinschneiden, die Chilis auch - und die Büchsen mit dem Mais und den Bohnen öffnen
WICHTIG: die Suppe da bei den Bohnen nich wegkippen, das Zeug beim Mais kann man aber vergeuden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Hackfleisch und die Zwiebeln in einem sehr großen Topf (der muss später ALLES aufnehmen können) in etwas Öl / Butter anbraten
sobald das Hackfleisch fertig ist kommen die anderen Zutaten dazu - einfach alles rin in den Topf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Suppe von den Bohnen gleich mit dazu, das Gewürz einrühren und das ganze mit ein wenig Wasser aufgiessen
nicht zuviel Wasser nehmen - in den Kartoffeln, dem Fleisch und dem ganzen Gemüsekram is eh recht viel Wasser drin

nun einfach noch mit Gewürz abschmecken - hier kann man auch so Chilisoße aus der Flasche nehmen, wenn man zu faul oder unkreativ ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig: nicht zuviel Salz ranwerfen, lieber Cayenne Pfeffer oder gemahlene Chilischoten

das ganze aufkochen, ständig umrühren und dann schön bei leichter Blasenbildung 10 Minuten köcheln (geht auch länger, aber ich halts kaum 10 minuten aus...! ;D krieg schon wieder Hunger...)

soo...
nun hat man ein paar Kilo Essen - einfach abgedeckt auf einer kalten Herdplatte abstellen und sich nach Bedarf nehmen
Deckel drauf - die ersten Stunden bleibts eh warm, danach einfach immer den Herd 5 Min anmachen und umrühren

hab mal während nem Q3 War Kohle produziert, weil ich nicht gerührt hab -> aber der Aufwand ist gering!
und wer dazu zu faul ist -> einfach was nehmen und ab in die Mikro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich die Suppe strecken möchte:
mehr Wasser dazu und das ganze mit Stärke eindicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

naja selbst "wir" mal was übertreibendes lustiges hier über wow schreiben bzw deren nahrung , kommen gleich die flames .. "no rl " und co

ich wette selbst wer hier im FRED schreibt, das er/sie nur tütenkrams und mirkowellengerichte ist, klar macht dieser sich auch mal was "richtiges"


naja NO COMMENT zu sowelchen anti alles typen ((genau wie mit den killerspielen))


-----> hat jemand noch was leckeres, was hier noch nicht genannt wurde?


----------



## David (10. November 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Eistee aber bitte nur den, den man auf Long Island trinkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du trinkst Dir vorm Raid alleine vor deinem Monitor einen an, während du dich übers Headset über Blutelfen unterhälst?
Ein normaler Mensch könnte meinen, dass das krank sei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koshdrago (10. November 2008)

also ich bin für weizenbier, schmeckt und macht satt


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Scheißwow schrieb:


> Ihr scheiß Freaks....ihr isst doch nur damit ihr WoW spielen könnt! Und ob ihr gesund oder ungesund isst, ist es eh egal, weil ihr sowieso nur vorm PC sitzt.
> 
> Ist doch scheiß egal ob ihr dann fett und hässlich seit, weil die meisten von euch nur vorm PC hocken und kein reales Leben haben! Euch schaut niemand hinterher auf der straße und spricht euch net mal an! Ihr Freaks denkt die ganze Zeit nur an WoW, egal ob in der Arbeit oder sonstirgendwo seit!!!
> 
> ...


hab ich ne freundin? --> JA!
hab ich unter der woche regelmäßig sex? -->oh! JA!
geh ich jeden freitag/samstag auffe piste --> JA!
hab ich ne feste arbeit der ich nachgehe --> JA! (grad im moment^^)
treff ich mich jeden donnerstag zum karten kloppen jaha --> JAHA Das tue ich!
Ist der user "scheißwow" ihrgendwie im falschen forum bei seinem nick? --> ohja das ist er
Interissiert es mich was der user "scheiwow" für eine gequirlte scheiße von sich gibt? --> nicht im geringsten!

Persönlichkeit Nummer eins: Keine weiteren Fragen!
Perönlichkeit Numer zwei: Sie bleiben unvereidigt Persönlichkeit Nummer drei
Persönlichkeit Nummer drei: danke herr richter



Enireves schrieb:


> Ähm ja. Ohne zu zögern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach wenn doch nur alle deine weltanschaung hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der weltfrieden wäre greifbar nah!


----------



## Rekla (10. November 2008)

Sehr nice Phash :-) 
Aber die Menge würd ich vielleicht noch überdenken xD


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> -----> hat jemand noch was leckeres, was hier noch nicht genannt wurde?


Risotto! kann man mit fast allem zutaten machen und wenn mans paar mal gemacht hat und kann is es hammer lecker und ziemlich sättigend!


----------



## Phash (10. November 2008)

Rekla schrieb:


> Sehr nice Phash :-)
> Aber die Menge würd ich vielleicht noch überdenken xD




:>

hehe... wie haben wir in meiner alten Arbeit immer gesagt: "zur Not können wir das ja morgen nochmal aufwärmen"
blieb nur nie was übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chili koch ich daheim immer nur für mehrere Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss nur aufpassen, dass mir $frau nicht alles wegfuttert *g


----------



## Cybereule (10. November 2008)

Man nehme : Ein Salat mit Schafskäse...Zutaten vorkaufen,schön kuhl haltn und ist in 2 Minuten fertig geschnippelt...und lecker...
Ich würde Zitronen,Apfel etc Wasser trinken...
Als warmes ne Fertigpizza...gesunde Sachen habn wir davor schon eh...
Abends ein warmer Tee,belegte Brote und dann ne Mütze schlaf...perfekte Grundlage fürs LvLn (war bei Bc so 70 first auf meinem Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )

Ich wünsche gutes LvLn und nehmt bischen von der Geschichte mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (10. November 2008)

man sollte sich auch mal einen apfel/paprika/birne gönnen, muss man nicht zubereiten sondern kann sofort reinhauen




!


----------



## Lari (10. November 2008)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Ich wünsche gutes LvLn und nehmt bischen von der Geschichte mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Once there was an EPIC..."
scnr


----------



## David (10. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> hab ich ne freundin? --> JA!
> hab ich unter der woche regelmäßig sex? -->oh! JA!
> geh ich jeden freitag/samstag auffe piste --> JA!
> hab ich ne feste arbeit der ich nachgehe --> JA! (grad im moment^^)
> ...


Hast Du dich gerade ernsthaft vor ihm gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Monoecus (10. November 2008)

Kennt ihr die Glühwein-Gummi-Sterne von Bären-Treff??


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. November 2008)

am besten Obst, Gemüse,Reis und Tee oder Wasser sls Getränk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekla (10. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hast Du dich gerade ernsthaft vor ihm gerechtfertigt?



Sieht so aus ;-)


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hast Du dich gerade ernsthaft vor ihm gerechtfertigt?






Rekla schrieb:


> Sieht so aus ;-)


gerechtfertigt? nein wieso
ich sehe das als konstruktiven flame (gibts sowas xD?) und als gegendarstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (10. November 2008)

"Zwei Kisten reichen: Die eine mit frischen Äpfeln und die andere mit 0,5er Bier (falls erwachsen) oder Mineralwasser (falls nicht). Da man vom Rest der Welt sowieso nichts mitkriegt ist das die perfekte Nahrung." sehe ich genauso^^


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

> 7 Tage dauerzocken, jeden Tag 3 mal Chili - je 1 Portion a 300g sind so... hmm.. 5-6 Kilo - quasi auch Liter



o_O Dann ist aber Dauerzocken auf dem Klo angesagt oder nacher einfach noch 7 Tage Toilette anhängen.


----------



## zergerus (10. November 2008)

darf ich meine salami-sauce empfehlen? (+nudeln natürlich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

200g scharfe salami (oder normale, dann mit chilli nachhelfen)
10 blätter basilikum
1 zwiebel
1 große dosen tomate
500g nudeln
nach belieben knoblauch (muss aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
5cm tomatenmark aus der dose, ich empfehle hier ein schärferes zu nehmen
salz+pfeffer zum nachwürzen blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salami und zwiebel(knoblauch) kleinschnibbeln, und in ne pfanne geben (ohne öl!). das fett tritt aus der salami aus, und damit die zwiebeln büsschn anschwitzen.

die dose tomaten pürrieren, basilikum waschen->zu tomaten dazugeben, und ab in die pfanne. jetzt das tomatenmark dazu und ne runde umgerührt. 10 minuten auf höchster stufe kochen, damit die sauce eindickt. in der zeit die nudeln zwischenher gekocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. wenn die nudeln fertig sind, mit in die pfanne geben und würzen. voilá, fertig :-) sollte in 15 mins zubereitet sein, und das reicht locker für 3-4 portionen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

interessante sachen, die man hier zu lesen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (10. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Dann ist aber Dauerzocken auf dem Klo angesagt oder nacher einfach noch 7 Tage Toilette anhängen.




hehe nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausser... :> man ist Chili nicht gewohnt *g* ok... 
ABER es hat einen weiteren immensen Vorteil fürs schnelle Leveln - man sitzt nicht stundenlang aufm Klo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das geht rutschflutsch und nur fix abputzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da braucht man zum pinkeln schon länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1201307 <- darum gings, Chilirezept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Glühwein-Gummi-Sterne von Bären-Treff??






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was geht den nun ab?


----------



## Lari (10. November 2008)

Das war jetzt widerlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (10. November 2008)

garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is halt so...

wenn die hier ne Kiste Äpfel futtern und ne Kiste Bier trinken, glaubste aber auch nich, dass deren Verdauung das unbeschadet übersteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (10. November 2008)

Da es ja wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist, dass der Mensch kein warmes/heißes essen benötigt, sondern dies dem Körper und dem Magen egal ist.
Für mich heißt das, ich werde einfach nur Brot mit Belag essen und Tee trinken.
Was den Tee angeht werde ich ausschließlich nur Pfefferminztee trinken. Natürlich ernähre ich mich nicht einseitig sondern habe verschiedene Belagsorten zur Auswahl.

- Hering
- Erdbeermarmelade
- Honig
- Kräuterstreichkäse
- Putenwurst
- Brie
- Scheiblettenkäse
- Havarti (Käse)
- Salami

Ich denke damit habe ich das wichtigste abgesehen von Salz, dass hau ich mir dann so irgendwie in meinen Körper^^


----------



## Phash (10. November 2008)

Salz brauchste nich... da is überall genug dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich ess garkein Salz - zumindest nicht vorsätzlich...
ab und zu kommts mal in ne Soße, aber eigentlich nur gaaaaaaanz wenig

in fast allen Dosensachen ist Salz drin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (10. November 2008)

Jede Menge Wasser, davon lebe ich fast nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> garnich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ich sag nur GÄHRUNG


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> hehe nene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg ich mag chilli zwar auch aber jetzt kann ich ne woche keins mehr essen xD



Xandars schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das hab ich mich auch gefragt^^



Edanos schrieb:


> Da es ja wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist, dass der Mensch kein warmes/heißes essen benötigt, sondern dies dem Körper und dem Magen egal ist.
> Für mich heißt das, ich werde einfach nur Brot mit Belag essen und Tee trinken.
> Was den Tee angeht werde ich ausschließlich nur Pfefferminztee trinken. Natürlich ernähre ich mich nicht einseitig sondern habe verschiedene Belagsorten zur Auswahl.
> 
> ...


mag ja sein aber warm essen ist einfach goiler und bietet dazu eine viel größere vielfalt


----------



## Phash (10. November 2008)

gähren rockt.. aber nich im Bauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (10. November 2008)

Wenn ich hier so weiterlese, habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich fast jeder den ganzen Tag vor die Kiste hocken will ^^ Wenn ihr dabei gegen die Müdigkeit kämpft, verzichtet lieber auf zu viel Koffein. Dafür kann man besser ein paar Minuten vor die Tür gehen und sich ein wenig bewegen. Das hat nen besseren Effekt als Kaffee, hält länger an und man bekommt keinen Muskelschwund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist da noch ein Rezept von Mutti eingefallen. hab das mal rausgesucht:

*Mitternachtssuppe*

Dieses Rezept reicht für ca. 6-8 Personen:

500 g Gehacktes
500 g Zwiebeln
2 Paprikaschoten
1 Dose Champignons
1 Dose Tomatenmark
1 1/2 Liter Brühe
1/2 Becher saure und süße Sahne
Paprikapulver, Salz, Zucker, Oregano und Mehl
Fett in einer Pfanne auslassen und das Gehackte und die Zwiebeln darin anbraten. Die Paprikaschoten kleinwürfeln und mit den Champignons hin-zufügen.

Die Brühe und die Sahne hinzugeben und mit Paprikapuler, Salz, Zucker und Oregano abschmecken.
Alles ca. 20 Minuten kochen lassen und mit Mehl binden. Gegebenenfalls nochmal mit etwas Sahne abschmecken.

Die Champignons lasse ich immer weg *g*

Die Suppe sättigt sehr, ist kompatibel mit Baguettebrot und man kann sie sehr oft ohne Geschmackseinbußen aufwärmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu ist sie extrem lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

was mir noch einfällt ist ein ordentliches curry 
da kann man eigentlich so ziemlich alles reintun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man braucht nur nen ordentlichen gewürzschrank
achja und btw in ein gutes curry kommt KEIN CURRY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is so^^


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

ich sitz hier so vorm pc und esse diese haribo erdbeeren, aber wenn ich das hier lese wird mir langsam schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NanaIchigo (10. November 2008)

Ich esse nebenher meistens Gemüse/Obst (schön in Häppchen geschnitten) und trinke Apfelsaftschorle oder volvic mit Geschmack. Manchmal mach ich mir auch einen Salat mit Putenpruststreifen oder Mozarella den ich nebenher esse.


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Wenn man schon dauerzockt sollte man seine Ernährung nicht aus den Augen lassen. 
Man kann ja trotzdem sich mal schnell in die Küche stelln und was zaubern. 

Werd mich hauptsächlich von Obst, Müsli und Knabberzeugs ernähren. So'n Steak braucht in der Pfanne nur 10 Minuten, dazu nochn paar Kartoffeln und fertig.

WoW is zwar krass, aber so krass das es den Hunger überspielt auchnet. Ich denke kaum das es da Probleme geben wird. Solche Leute die tagelang durchgemacht haben ohne zu Essen und dann draufgehn ham meistens noch die ein oder andere Chemische Substanz durch die Nase gezogen.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. November 2008)

NanaIchigo schrieb:


> Ich esse nebenher meistens Gemüse/Obst (schön in Häppchen geschnitten) und trinke Apfelsaftschorle oder volvic mit Geschmack. Manchmal mach ich mir auch einen Salat mit Putenpruststreifen oder Mozarella den ich nebenher esse.


Volvic Schwarze Johannisbeere ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nachteil: 
weil es so lecker is trinkt man davon zu viel -> man muss oft aufs klo^^

probiert mal den tee von aldi (der in den plastik flaschen), schmeckt einfach nur geeeeiiiillll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße von Fetti / Fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ich mach jetz feierabend, bis morgen, liebes buffed forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pumakatze (10. November 2008)

Ganz kla: Pudding, Pizza, Chips, Cola, Eistee, Joghurt, Toastys.

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich man sollte schon auf die richtige Ernährung achten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

NanaIchigo schrieb:


> (...) Manchmal mach ich mir auch einen Salat mit Putenpruststreifen oder Mozarella den ich nebenher esse.




wusstest du das die Putenbruststreifen einer bestimmten Restaurantkette mehr Fett haben als ein Hamburger ?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalis (10. November 2008)

Es gibt nix besseres als einen oder zwei Kästen vom "Fränkischn Mana-trank"

"Fränkischer Mana-trank" is auch bekannt als "Bayerisches Grundnahrungsmittel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanizo (10. November 2008)

Meine top 10 Liste:

1.Cornflakes
2.Knoppers
3.Milchschnitte
4.Kinder Pinguin
5.Maxi-King 
6.Toasty (don´t call it Schnitzel!!)
7.Müsli
8.Pudding
9.Müsli-riegel
10.Pizza

Macht zwar fast alles ziemlich dick aber lecker schmecken tut´s trotzdem 

Kanizo


----------



## Daywa (10. November 2008)

Toast, Remoulade, Ketchup, Wurst, Käse -> Microwelle


----------



## Nehar (10. November 2008)

Pizza und Energydrinks/Eiskaffee! Wieso Pizza? Kann man 3 Tage (oh ja) essen, muss man nicht kalt machen und kann gebracht werden. Energy Drinks schmecken scheiße deswegen würd ich als Getränk eher zu Eiskaffee raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und Orangensaft oder Apfelsaft.
> 
> oder
> 
> ...


Ganz mein Geschmack! =) 
Nein, jetzt mal ehrlich, man kann doch einfach ganz normal kochen, wie man es auch ohne WoW tuen würde oder?! Ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass ihr ohne WoW das gesündeste Essen mampfen würdet und mit WoW nur Tiefkühlkost oder Fertiggerichte  und Cola etc. 
Wie gesagt, einfach normal kochen und Essen. Und wer sich wach halten muss... naja dazu sag ich nix, wenn man müde ist, geht man in Bett und steht somit am nächsten Tag früher auf, wenn man Urlaub oder Ferien hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (10. November 2008)

familienpizza und cola


----------



## Oxon (10. November 2008)

Versuche es doch mal mit Möhren! Oder Karotten... sagen wohl auch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dadurch, dass sie so hart sind, und beim abbeißen laut krachen, halten sie Dich wach. Die Flüssigkeit ist in ihnen nur begrenzt, dadurch musst Du nicht ständig aufs Klo, dehydrierst aber auch nicht. Vitamin A ist in ihnen gut vertreten, was wieder gut für die Augen ist und die könnten ja am Monitor mit der Zeit leiden. Und nebenbei nimmt Dein Körper mit der Zeit genug Karotin (Farbstoff) auf, dass Du eine gesunde Hautfarbe bekommst.

Was brauchst Du noch? Achja, sättigen tun sie auch!


----------



## Hinterhältiger (10. November 2008)

Dosen-Ravioli   &    Tiefgefrorene Pizza.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NanaIchigo (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> wusstest du das die Putenbruststreifen einer bestimmten Restaurantkette mehr Fett haben als ein Hamburger ?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bevorzuge frisches Fleich selbst zubereitet XD die Salate bei Pizzaservice's und Fastfoodketten schmecken allgemein nicht sehr lecker!


----------



## Anduris (10. November 2008)

NanaIchigo schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge frisches Fleich selbst zubereitet XD die Salate bei Pizzaservice's und Fastfoodketten schmecken allgemein nicht sehr lecker!


Wer hat von Salaten geredet? xD


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

Kanizo schrieb:


> Macht zwar fast alles ziemlich dick aber lecker schmecken tut´s trotzdem



ist eh fast Winter und da nehmen eh alle zu, Weihnachtskram & Co


----------



## MR K (10. November 2008)

Chips und Cola  oda noch besser Pizza und Bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwen (10. November 2008)

nudeln mit käse .... geht am schnellsten und ist billig
dazu vielleicht noch ne gemüsesorte und fertig 

oder sonst ne freundin zutun die kochen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soll ich ein foto hochladen?? ich hab die hier aufm tisch liegen^^


----------



## reappy (10. November 2008)

Auf unbestimmte Zeit: Alle fertiggerichte dies so gibt (Pizza, Lasagne, usw.), Nudeln mit verschiedenen Saucen (Saucen natürlich aus fertiggläsern), Weintrauben machen sich zwischendurch gut (man hat quasi kleine happen und kann den ganzen tag davon naschen ohne schlechtes gewissen und verschiedene sorten wie weiss/blau sorgen für etwas abwechslung).

Für kurze überbrückungen (DO, FR, SA, SO nach dem release): Kann man ja nen großen Topf Gulasch machen, das schmeckt erstens an 2 und 3 Tag nach dem machen am besten, und man brauchts wärend der "heißen" Phase nur aufwärmen.


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

ja plz ! bitte bitte


----------



## Rangekiller (10. November 2008)

Knuspermüsli vom Supermarkt der mit L anfängt und mit idl aufhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss aber das richtige sein die andren schmecken net
aber mit dem zeug fühl ich mich imemr voll wohl vorm PC xD und milch is auch dabei => viel calcium, gut für die knochen und so^^


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> Knuspermüsli vom Supermarkt der mit L anfängt und mit idl aufhört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weil wir die vorm pc ja so beanspruchen >.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

und am besten eine mikrowelle oder herdplatte für den usb stick ^^

kaffewärmer gibts ja schon


----------



## Phash (10. November 2008)

also... wie manche auf die Tasten hämmern... das geht wohl schon auch auf die Knochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tiefkühlpizza is auch immer wieder gut

Getränk:
kaltes
klares
WASSER 
und heisser schwarzer Kaffee - ich liebe meine NespressoMaschine aufm Schreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (10. November 2008)

Beim zocken selber gibbet nix zu essen, da saut man sich nur alles ein.
Zum wach bleiben einfach viel viel Wasser trinken.
Im übrigen stillt viel Wasser auch Hunger so das man 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gegessen wird dann immer morgends vorm zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (10. November 2008)

für die flüssigkeitszufuhr -----> 0.9% Kochsalzlösung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   oder wasser =)

für die essenszufuhr ------> schokolade, banane  am besten schokobananen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Shade (10. November 2008)

Kekse und Bier ! 

das einzig wahre ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. November 2008)

ravioli und cola, what more?


----------



## Xandars (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bestimmt baut buffed die essgewohnheiten in die buffed show von dieser woche .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carisha (10. November 2008)

Bei mir gibts am PC nichts mehr zu essen, was flüssig ist. Das ist tötlich für die Tastatur. Am Releasetag vermutlich eine Pizza und zwischendurch Salzstangen zum Knabbern. Die machen keine fettigen Finger. *g*
Zum Trinken gibts Mineralwasser und zwischendurch nen leckeren Cappuccino. Cappuccino steht immer rechts. Denn dann muss ich zum Trinken die Maus loslassen und bin aufmerksamer. Wenn er links steht ist die Gefahr, dass ich beim nach der Tasse greifen nicht hinschau. Und Mineralwasser wird aus der Flasche getrunken. Die schmeisst man nicht so schnell um, wie Gläser.

Ja, ja, gebranntes Kind. Schon zwei Tastaturen mit Getränke geschrottet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (10. November 2008)

INSTANT NOODLES!


----------



## Panador (10. November 2008)

Hab kein spezielles Zockeressen, da die Klassiker Pizza, Cola etc. eben gesundheitlich Müll sind und ich sowas allgemein schon lange aus meiner Ernährung verbannt habe.

Beziehe mich jetzt mal auf das Wotlk zocken - Mitternachtsverkauf, heim, installieren, zocken zocken zocken, Donnerstag pfeif ich dafür einmal auf die Uni und Freitag hab ich eh nix auf der Uni ^^ : 
Werd mir Mittwoch Abend oder so 
- ne schöne große Portion Erdäpfelgulasch/Kartoffelgulasch machen (billig, gut, schnell zuzubereiten, viel, bei richtigen Zutaten wenn schon nicht unbedingt gesund doch wenigstens nicht ungesund) oder
- Thai-Curry (ebenso, billig, lecker und auch relativ gesund, auch schnell zuzubereiten), das hat den Vorteil, dass ich es schön scharf machen kann, das hilft auch beim Wachbleiben ^^.

Wenn dann Hunger einfach Kühlschrank auf, nehmen, in der Mikrowelle aufwärmen, danke.

Getränke: Wasser und viel Kaffee (2 Kaffeemaschinen sei dank), mehr braucht der Mensch (ich ^^) nicht.


----------



## Hugo2000 (10. November 2008)

Hab jetzt net alles gelesen. Aber zocken kann ne Gute Diät sein !
Man spielt vergisst das essen, und wenn man Hunger hat kann man Gemüse essen oder einfach pennen gehen wenns spät ist.

Mfg
Ich


----------



## nioKs (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> wow-zocker-essensbringdienst ---> die ideale geschhäftsidee



wenn man per whisper bestellen kann dann würds aufjeden fall laufen xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. November 2008)

also ich ess immer das beim Zocken:

- Gebratene Heuschrecken – aus Thailand:

- 500 Gramm Heuschrecken. 
- 125 Gramm Erdnussöl oder Erdnussbutter
- 0,25 Liter Wasser 
- ein Spritzer Essig
- je nach Bedarf Salz zum Würzen.

Nachdem man die Flügel und Glieder der Heuschrecken entfernt hat, werden diese in eine Pfanne geschüttet, in der sich Wasser und Salz befinden. Darin lässt man das Ganze so lange köcheln bis zum einen die Heuschrecken weich sind und das Wasser verdampft ist.
Abschließend gibt man zu den Heuschrecken das Erdnussöl oder die Erdnussbutter hinzu und brät diese so an, dass sie letztendlich eine knusprige Erscheinung haben.
Zur Geschmacksverbesserung gibt man noch den einen und anderen Spritzer Essig sowie etwas Salz daran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellpoet (10. November 2008)

falls ihr gerade jetzt bald vorm addon wirklich versucht viel zu zocken und damit mein ich mind. 6stunden am stück
und das durchhalten wollt ohne nebenwirkungen kann ich nur empfehlen viel zu trinken und viel ballastoffe aufzunehmen
ansonsten werdet ihr evt beim nähsten stuhlgang bemerken das ihr hämoriden habt.

sprech zwar nicht aus eigener erfahrung aber viel sitzen und wenig trinken sowie falsche ernährung sind leitmotive dieser krankheit.


----------



## zergerus (10. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts am PC nichts mehr zu essen, was flüssig ist. Das ist tötlich für die Tastatur. Am Releasetag vermutlich eine Pizza und zwischendurch Salzstangen zum Knabbern. Die machen keine fettigen Finger. *g*
> Zum Trinken gibts Mineralwasser und zwischendurch nen leckeren Cappuccino. Cappuccino steht immer rechts. Denn dann muss ich zum Trinken die Maus loslassen und bin aufmerksamer. Wenn er links steht ist die Gefahr, dass ich beim nach der Tasse greifen nicht hinschau. Und Mineralwasser wird aus der Flasche getrunken. Die schmeisst man nicht so schnell um, wie Gläser.
> 
> Ja, ja, gebranntes Kind. Schon zwei Tastaturen mit Getränke geschrottet.
> ...



davon kann ich nur ein liedchen singen, beim keep-raid meine G15 mit dem guten radler ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ZERSTÖRT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umckaloabo (10. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> also ich ess immer das beim Zocken:
> 
> - Gebratene Heuschrecken &#8211; aus Thailand:
> 
> ...




WTF xD

Ich stehe ja mehr auf mit Maden gefüllte Dackelbrust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (10. November 2008)

hellpoet schrieb:


> falls ihr gerade jetzt bald vorm addon wirklich versucht viel zu zocken und damit mein ich mind. 6stunden am stück
> und das durchhalten wollt ohne nebenwirkungen kann ich nur empfehlen viel zu trinken und viel ballastoffe aufzunehmen
> ansonsten werdet ihr evt beim nähsten stuhlgang bemerken das ihr hämoriden habt.
> 
> sprech zwar nicht aus eigener erfahrung aber viel sitzen und wenig trinken sowie falsche ernährung sind leitmotive dieser krankheit.




Als ob ich noch nie 6 Stunden am Stück gezockt hätt. Da hab ich schon doppelt und mehr durchgehalten.

@ Ohrensammler: Ohne Scherz? Wie schmecken denn Heruschrecken?


----------



## De_Lollie (10. November 2008)

Für die perfekte Gamer-Diät beachte man einige einfache Regeln:
1. Viel Wasser! 
Hält das Gehirn wach und verhindert, dass die Augen austrocknen. Besonders im Winter sollte man viel trinken, wegen der trockenen Heizungsluft!
2. Nicht mit dem Koffeein übertreiben! 
Für den Moment machen Cola, Kaffee und Co. zwar knallwach, aber nach ein-zwei Stunden tritt die Gegenreaktion des Körpers ein: man wird umso müder. Wer Koffeeinhaltiges in Massen gewohnt ist, ist davon weniger betroffen, da sich sein Kreislauf darauf eingestellt hat, alle anderen sollten sich zweimal überlegen, ob man nach einer Stunde noch 2 Dosen Redbull trinkt.
3. Obst statt Käsepizza!
Wer in Biologie aufgepasst hat weiß, dass fettiges Essen schwer zu verdauen ist. Wer am PC (zu mindest mit Kopf und Hand) Leistung bringen will, der sollte auf leichte Kost setzen. Wenn der Magen Schwerstarbeit verrichtet wird man träge, müde und unkonzentriert. Besser ein belegtes Brötchen oder ein Stück Obst. Das kann man außerdem bequem am Rechner futtern. (Tipp: Selbstgemachte Apfelringe. Kann man wie Chips wegknabbern, setzen sich aber nicht als Krümel in der Tastatur ab!)
4. Vorsicht bei Zucker und Süßstoff!
Die weißen Geschmackskristalle sind tückisch! Sie sorgen für ein Pendeln des Blutzuckers und damit für plötzliche Hungerattacken. Süßstoffe (die übrigens auch zur Schweinemast genutzt werden) mehr als echter Zucker. Folgerung: Süßstoff meiden und mit Zucker sparsam umgehen. Wer alle 20 min zum Kühlschrank rennt, kann nicht sein Potential als Gamer ausschöpfen!
5. Durchlüften!
Neben Wasser und Nährstoffen braucht das Gehirn (sollte bei WoW nicht auf Stand-by stehen!) Sauerstoff! Also, auch wenns draußen kalt ist ab und an kräftig stoßlüften. Tut je nach Spielintensität auch der Nase gut!
6. Arsch hoch!
Langes Sitzen am Monitor macht müde und passiv. Und das Körperliche schlägt sich auch auf das Geistige nieder, was bedeutet, dass die Leistung abfällt. Also hin und wieder aufstehen (nicht nur zum Essen holen, aufs Klo gehen oder Rauchen) etwas herum gehen, vielleicht auch mal vor die Tür. Das entspannt und belebt ungemein!

Durch diese einfachen Tipps hab ich innerhalb von recht kurzer Zeit: einen neuen Twink hochgezockt, mein Gear verbessert, 5 Kilo abgenommen und ein neues Hobby gefunden: Kochen.
Wer interesse hat, dem geb ich das Rezept meiner LAN-Suppe, perfekt für die Thermoskanne und nachts um drei immer noch lecker!


----------



## Avane x.X (10. November 2008)

Du darfst halt Abends vor dem schlafen ( wenn du das ünerhaupt im Kopf hast ) nicht viel essen...


Avane


----------



## Moktheshock (10. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> wow-zocker-essensbringdienst ---> die ideale geschäftsidee
> 
> 
> oder hotel - "mama"  bzw freund/in kocht
> ...




^^ meine freundin erzählt mir höchstens was sie isst und lässt mich verhungern wenn ich wow zocke^^


----------



## Ronas (10. November 2008)

Mahlzeiten:
-Pizza
-Ravioli aus der Dose
-Nudeln
-Reis mit Soße
-Pommes
-Alles was man sich bis nach hause bringen lassen kann :>

Snacks:

-Obst
-Chips (Zewatücher beilegen weil Finger hinterher fettig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Salzstangen
-Joghurt

Getränke:

-Energy Drink
-kühles Krefelder
-Eistee


Damit versorg ich mich vor jeder Lan und/oder durchgezockte Freitag Abende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Ronas


----------



## Deregond (10. November 2008)

Mein Zocker-Rezept:
Bier und Vodka in ne grosse Salatschüssel reinmachen, bis halbvoll
Den Rest mit Cornflakes und Zigaretten auffüllen.
Schmeckt super und hält frisch!


----------



## Vibria (10. November 2008)

Ich muss ja offen gestehen, dass auch auf meiner Liste die Pizza ganz oben steht. Daneben Instant-Nudeln und Toastbrot mit Tomaten und Käse^^

zu trinken: Kaffee, Kakao und Fruchtsaft

Zwischendurch: ein paar Schoko-Kekse und Zigarretten ohne Ende. :-)

Schon klar, dass man sich nicht dauerhaft so ernähren kann/ sollte. Aber hey, was ist schon dabei, wenn man sich einmal ein klein wenig versündigt. Solang man sonst ein Äuglein drauf hat, was man so futtert^^


Ich hab hier aber schon ne Menge Inspiration für Alternativen zur Pizza gefunden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkerO (10. November 2008)

Manakekse und erfrischendes Quellwasser Hmm..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (10. November 2008)

Pizza ist immer gut aber es gibt auch fix zubereitete und preisgünstige Alternativen wie z.B:

Paella sencilla

Benötigt werden lediglich folgende Zutaten:

    *  ;Salz
    * Petersilie
    * Knoblauch
    * Safranfaeden
    * 2 lg Tomaten
    * 1 Zwiebel
    * 1/2 Chorizo; span. Paprikawurst
    * 1 cn Erbsen
    * 1 rote Paprika
    * 1 gruene Paprika
    * 1 kg Muscheln
    * 1 md Tintenfisch
    * 250 g Gambas; Langusten
    * - evtl. mehr
    * 1 l Fischfond; oder Bruehe
    * 600 g Reis
    * 100 ml Olivenoel

Zubereitung:

Die Haelfte des Oeles erhitzen, darin die Zwiebel anschwitzen. Die geschaelten und entkernten Toamten zugeben. Fuenf Minuten ziehen lassen, dann durch ein Sieb puerieren.

Die Gambas schaelen, die Schwaenze und das Fleisch beiseite legen, die Schalen und Koepfe in einem eigenen Topf Kochen. Muscheln gruendlich reinigen und ebenfalls extra kochen bis sie sich oeffnen. Dann abgiessen, den Sud jeweils auffangen.

In einer grossen Pfanne (Paellera - Paellapfanne) die zweite Haelfte des Oeles erhitzen, die in Stuecke geschnittene gruene Paprika anduensten und das Tomatenpuree zufuegen. Dazu den in Ringe geschnittenen, vorher gereinigten Tintenfisch. Etwas ziehen lassen, den Reis zufuegen und umruehren. Wenn der Reis glasig ist Salzen und den heissen Sud der Muscheln und Gambas zufuegen. Fehlt es an Fluessigkeit, mit heissen Wasser ergaenzen. Gut umruehren und bei mittlerer Hitze ziehen lassen. Knoblauch in eine kelien Schuessel pressen, etwas Salz, die Safranfaeden und die geschnittenen Petersilie zufuegen und etwas warmes Wasser angiessen. Die Mischung ueber den Reis verteilen und nocheinmal vorsichtig ruehren. Nun die Schwaenze der Gambas, die Muscheln, den roten Paprika, die Erbsen und die gewuerfelte Chorizo zufuegen. Vom Moment, in dem die Bruehe zugefuegt wurde, je nach Reisart etwa 20 Minuten ziehen lassen. Wenn der Reis die erwuenschte Konsistenz hat und die Bruehe vollkomen aufgesogen wurde vom Feuer nehemn und zugedeckt etwa fuenf Minuten ruhen lassen.



Ihr seht also : auch wenns mal schnell gehen muss, muss es nicht immer eine Pizza sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragsha (10. November 2008)

Macht euch einfach ein paar Schnecken kann man leicht auftreiben und schmecken maja aber man hat was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (10. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ja plz ! bitte bitte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein klick auf das Bild öffnet die Artikelseite.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (10. November 2008)

Alles was grad da ist, werd eh nicht dick <.<


----------



## toe (10. November 2008)

Hm ich ess Fleisch und trink Cola...eigendlich schon fast mein ganzes Leben und bin bisher ganz gut damit gefahrn denk ich =D Hab jeden Donnerstag den "Obsttag" ...wurde vor einiger Zeit von den Frauen meines Lebens dazu gezwungen das einzuführn =D 

Jetzt wird es nicht sozialverträglich:
Wer nicht fett und verweichlicht sein will, soll sich halt auch quälen und nich nur auf seinem Schreibtischstuhl sein Leben vergeuden.

MfG Toe


----------



## Anduris (10. November 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Mein Zocker-Rezept:
> Bier und Vodka in ne grosse Salatschüssel reinmachen, bis halbvoll
> Den Rest mit Cornflakes und Zigaretten auffüllen.
> Schmeckt super und hält frisch!


Holy Shit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts am PC nichts mehr zu essen, was flüssig ist. Das ist tötlich für die Tastatur. Am Releasetag vermutlich eine Pizza und zwischendurch Salzstangen zum Knabbern. Die machen keine fettigen Finger. *g*
> Zum Trinken gibts Mineralwasser und zwischendurch nen leckeren Cappuccino. Cappuccino steht immer rechts. Denn dann muss ich zum Trinken die Maus loslassen und bin aufmerksamer. Wenn er links steht ist die Gefahr, dass ich beim nach der Tasse greifen nicht hinschau. Und Mineralwasser wird aus der Flasche getrunken. Die schmeisst man nicht so schnell um, wie Gläser.
> 
> Ja, ja, gebranntes Kind. Schon zwei Tastaturen mit Getränke geschrottet.
> ...



Nimm einfach in Zukunft ne Standardtastatur und halt Dich von den Supercomputer-Autofernsteuerung-RaketenundSatellitenüberwachungs-Tastatur fern. Standardtastaturen halten idR viel Flüssigkeit aus, ohne kaputt zu gehn. Falls Du was Klebriges rübergeschüttet hast: sofort die Tastatur vom Strom abkoppeln und die Tasten mit ner Pincette entfernen. Dann die Tasten unter warmem (nicht heissem, sonst verbiegen sie ev) Wasser reinigen, evt sogar mit Seife wenn Du ganz gründlich sein willst, dann das Board mit nem warmen, Feuchten Lumpen abputzen, alles trocknen (geht auch mit nem Fön, dann aber auch wieder nur warm, nicht heiss) und die Tasten wieder einlegen. Dabei achten dass Du die Tasten an den richtigen Ort setzt, sonst bist Du bald verwirrt, wenn da x steht, Du aber f schreiben wolltest ^^ Somit hat meine Tastatur schon Cola, Wasser und Orangensaft überlebt und läuft immernoch tadellos.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> also ich ess immer das beim Zocken:
> 
> - Gebratene Heuschrecken – aus Thailand:
> 
> ...



o_O Die Heuschrecken, die ich mal gegessen hab waren eher wie Pommes Chips, schön knusprig und salzig. Ausserdem waren da die Fühler noch dran. An die Flügel kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Aber schmeckt wirklich gut, leider muss man dafür entweder in ein extrem überteuertes Restaurant gehn oder nach Asien in die Ferien fliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten wärs tatsächlich eine gesunde Alternative zu Chips.


----------



## Snorry (10. November 2008)

fisch...........ist gesund und hält ne weile an

ansonsten kaffee und kippenpausen


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Trinken:

Spezi / Bier / Radler / Teeeeeeeheeeee *yummy*

Essen:

Obst / Gemüse / Pizza / Molke-/Joghurtdrinks

Snacken:

Gummibärchen diverser Art / Kekse / Schoko-Puffreis-Dinger


----------



## xXFoiXx (10. November 2008)

Ich hab das Essensproblem für mich schon gelöst.

Zwei tage vor dem release werde ich mit möglichst wenig angezogen vor die Tür gehen.
Dann sollte ich mir genau zum release ein hoffentlich nicht lebensgefährliches Fieber zugezogen haben.
Wenn ich krank bin kann ich sowieso nie was essen.
Außerdem lässt sich im Fieberwahn eh viel besser stupide grinden. 

MfG Foi


----------



## WeRkO (10. November 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Wie schmecken denn Heruschrecken?



Die die ich im letzten Thailand Urlaub gegessen habe waren kusprig wie Pommes, haben aber eher nach Erdnüssen geschmeckt, ok, waren aber auch fritiert und nicht gebraten, zudem ohne Erdnuss (ham aber danach geschmeckt xD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siltan (10. November 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Tiefkühlkost jeglicher Art:
> -Pizza
> -Lasagnen
> -Makaroni Schinken/Käse
> ...




das nenne ich mal eine (mehr oder weniger) abwechslungsreiche zusammenstellung, die man für solchen gebrauch nutzen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denke aber wenn man sich nur davon ernährt wirds auch nich grad gut^^
mal ne woche oder so, das reicht schon, man muss ja nicht immer dauersüchteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

MR schrieb:


> Chips und Cola  oda noch besser Pizza und Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Der_Shade schrieb:


> Kekse und Bier !
> 
> das einzig wahre ...
> 
> ...


damit kommt ihr beiden aber net über 3 tage hinaus^^ und dann müsst ihr vor die tür!!!!111 Oo


----------



## Mogish (10. November 2008)

Ich esse zum Spielen immer nur Sachen die wirklich sehr schnell gehen:
[sup]*Gamerfood:*[/sup]
*Gesund:*
-Baguette selbst belegt und in handliche Stücke geschnitten.
-Danach ein Paar Früchte so für zwischendrin.
-Zu trinken gibt's Tee

*Ungesunde Alternative:*
-Pizza bestellen
-Chips etc.
-Zu trinken Cola/Bier/E-Drink
*
Meine Zusammenstellung:*
-Selbst belegtes Baguette (Remulade, Salat, Käse, Cocktail Tomaten, Kochschinken)
-Dann Chips etc. (Was gerade da ist)
-Zu trinken gibts abundzu mal Tee (selten^^). Eigentlich mache ich mir immer Alsterwasser (bin nicht so müdigkeitsanfällig also eigndl. nie E-Drinks)

Bei mir ist es eigentlich immer nach Laune... "bestell ich mir ne Pizza oder mach ich mir selbst was??" ^^
MfG Mogish


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

ohnein der thread verläuft sich im sande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich beschäftige mich doch scho seit heute morgen 11 uhr damit - gebt jetzt nicht auf ich muss doch nur noch 1 1/2 stunden arbeiten kommmt schon!!!!!111

Gogogo buffies lasst mich net im stich wo ist bl1ub wenn man ihn mal brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Wenns Dich tröstet: Ich arb...recherchiere auch noch im Netz bis 18:30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanyanka (10. November 2008)

Ich werde so drei bis fünf Zocker (inkl. mich selber) durchfüttern. Und da irgendwie mein mütterlicher Instinkt geweckt wird, kann ich es auch nicht zulassen dass die Jungs nur Junk futtern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe ein Gemüseabo, also wird die wöchentliche Lieferung irgendwie verwertet werden; wie schon hier erwähnt ist da der Wok Gold wert. Etwas Fleisch oder Crevetten, diverses Gemüse, Kokosmilch und Curry und andere Gewürze dazu Nudeln... Fertig ist die Asia-Pfanne die einige hungrige Mäuler stopft und auch noch gesund ist. 

Klar gibts zum snacken auch Chips, Nüsschen, Schoggi, Kekse und so nen Kram; aber auch Rohkost mit Dip und Obst. 

Mexikanisch ist auch eine gute Alternative; ähnlich wie die Asia-Pfanne, halt anders gewürzt und mit Tortillas. Wenn ich gar keinen Bock habe mich kurz 30 Minuten in die Küche zu stellen greifen wir evt. auch auf den Pizza-Lieferdienst zurück. Griechischer Salat mit Fetakäse ist auch schnell gemacht. Oder ein paar Brote schmieren. 

Ich gehöre zur Fraktion der Koffeinsüchtigen und habe eine Nespresso-Maschine hier stehen, da kann sich jeder selber einen Kaffee ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ansonsten die üblichen Softdrinks wie schon von vielen erwähnt, aber auch viel Wasser und Tee. Bier darf bei den Jungs auch nicht fehlen und für mich V+.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Mischung machts - nicht nur Junk, sondern auch was gesundes.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2008)

Was ist ein Gemüseabo?


----------



## Drumdrum (10. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenns Dich tröstet: Ich arb...recherchiere auch noch im Netz bis 18:30
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahh... leidensgenoße wir haben es bald geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Davatar schrieb:


> Was ist ein Gemüseabo?


frag ich mich auch grad vll sowas wie bofrost oder so?!


----------



## Cassian1982 (10. November 2008)

am besten ist da Red Bull, Cola, Pizza und was sonst noch ganz schnell geht und wach hält.


----------



## Batista1992 (10. November 2008)

Gemüseabo ?

Bin mir nicht sicher aber vielleicht sowas wo man immer jede Woche nen Korb mit frischem Gemüse bekommt ? Wenn nicht dann keine Ahnung aber ich mein sowas mal im Fernseh gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Tanyanka (10. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ist ein Gemüseabo?



Ein Abonnement wo mir jede Woche eine Kiste mit verschiedenem Gemüse nach Hause geliefert wird. Ist ne tolle Sache und sorgt dafür, dass ich und mein Liebster auch tatsächlich genug Grünzeug essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batista1992 (10. November 2008)

Tanyanka schrieb:


> Ein Abonnement wo mir jede Woche eine Kiste mit verschiedenem Gemüse nach Hause geliefert wird. Ist ne tolle Sache und sorgt dafür, dass ich und mein Liebster auch tatsächlich genug Grünzeug essen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wusst ichs doch ^^

Gut dass meine Mutter noch dafür sorgt dass ich genug Gemüse esse, auch wenn mir manchmal ne Pizza lieber wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (10. November 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich eben nicht. Wie oben beschrieben habe ich das bereits erfahren. Nur so nebenbei: Man isst, was man ist und wer keine Zeit mehr hat sich was zu kochen, dem muss geholfen werden!!!



lololololol... blöder pseudo-rl suchti.


musste mal sein. man fühlt sich danach gleich viel besser und freier.


----------



## hey dude (10. November 2008)

Also ich brauch erst mal währen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 d des Zockens gaanz viel Kaugummi. Am liebsten Skai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann werd ich mir noch Schinken-Käse-Toasts machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu trinken gibts Apfelschorle. Ich bin bereit, wotlk kann kommen!


----------



## Phoenix Craven (11. November 2008)

Hab hier schon einkge interessante Vorschläge gehört und werde wohl mal als Nahrungsquelle diverses zurechtgeschnittenes Gemüse (Möhren, Kohlrabi, Paprika, etc.) zusammen mit einer leckeren Tzazikisauce zum dippen besorgen und ab und an eine leckere Tasse Kamillentee. Sonst wie gewohnt was so im Haus ist und ggf. in die Küche und je nach Lust und Laune was leckres zaubern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ant1gen (11. November 2008)

Eiweiß-Shake
Pro: 
-Kein Zucker
-Kein Fett
-Schnelle einnahme
-Schnell gemacht
Contra:
-Nicht jeden schmeckt


----------



## Charlie_22 (11. November 2008)

Also ich werde versuchen Vorzuschlafen. Ich werde mir für 23:00 Uhr den Wecker stellen und dann so 23:15 in die Stadt in das Geschäft meines Vertrauens gehen und an einer WoW-Party teilnehmen. 00:00 werde ich dann nach Hause gehen und WoW intallieren.


----------



## Xandars (11. November 2008)

need maces und subway bringdienst


kommt das in den patchnotes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (11. November 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> Ach wenn doch nur alle deine weltanschaung hätten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich geb mir Müh es möglichst vielen Leuten einzubläuen^^



Deregond schrieb:


> Mein Zocker-Rezept:
> Bier und Vodka in ne grosse Salatschüssel reinmachen, bis halbvoll
> Den Rest mit Cornflakes und Zigaretten auffüllen.
> Schmeckt super und hält frisch!


Du hast den Strohhalm vergessen. Am besten die von McD. Die sind so schön dick, da passt alles durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was wir auch ab und zu machen sind improvisierte Pizzen^^ Bzw Pizzabrote.
Also Brote wie ne Pizza belegen und ab in den Ofen.


----------



## grünhaupt (11. November 2008)

hallo,

mit einem gesunden Mass an Zynismus und "nicht ganz ernstnehmen", kann ich was beisteuern.

Neben der einigermassen gesunden Ernährung spielt wohl auch das Schlaf/wachsein-Managment eine Rolle.

Dazu rate ich dir, lies mal was über Segler ( die auf dem Wasser, nicht in der Luft). Gerade hat das Rennen VendeGlobe angefangen. 100 Tage alleine auf dem Meer. 100 Tage auf Treibgut, Eisberge und andere Hindernisse achten. Das heisst, theorethisch 24/7/30 wachsein. da es nicht geht muss ein Schlafmuster her. Das solltest du dir aber mit dem lesen von Fachbüchern selber erlesen.

Finde ich zwar übertrieben zu machen, ist aber dennoch interessant zu lesen und wissen. Der menschliche Körper kann einiges aushalten, wenn man weiss wie es anstellen.

Der Nahrung betreffend: Kolorien, Nährstoffe.  Nudeln, Reis, Schokoriegel um einen Hungerrast aufzufangen. Viel trinken, am besten Säfte oder nur Wasser. 

Hast du eine Mikrowelle, so kannst du ja vorkochen. 

mfg Grüni und einen Guten Apettit


----------



## Xandars (11. November 2008)

HUNGAAAAAAAAAAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (11. November 2008)

Meistens sitze ich mit nem Teller mit Tomate und Mozzarella vorm PC und trink dabei Orangen oder Johannisbeersaft und halt Wasser. Momentan bin ich leider erkältet, also könnte ich Theoretisch auch meinen Schreibtisch essen, den Unterschied würde ich merken und es baut Wut ab!


----------



## Natálya (11. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dosen-Ravioli !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die gehören auf Festivals und dort auch nur hinters Zelt (voll wohlgemerkt^^).

Bei mir gibts zu essen:
Tiefkühlpizza, Pasta mit Pesto oder Tomatensauce, Instant Nudeln, Buchstabensuppe mit Karotten und Erbsen, Maultaschen, bissli Obst, belegete Brote/Brötchen
zu trinken:
Leitungswasser, Apfelsaftschorle, Bier, Kaffe

Bin sehr kochfaul, egal ob zocken oder ned, ich hab da ned wirklcih Spaß dran, eigentlich echt schade, sonst würd ich mri die Zeit nehmen abends richtig fett zu kochen.^^


----------



## Sinizae (11. November 2008)

Für's kommende Wochenende haben mein Mann und ich uns nen WoW-Release-Wochenend-Zock-und-Essens-Plan erstellt ^^ Also vielmehr ich *chrchr* Er wird das heute noch präsentiert bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Donnerstag werden wir die Spiele installieren und dann erst mal einkaufen gehen. Hab da so nen groben Plan:

Obst (Äpfel, Birnen, Ananas, Trauben)
Brot (Vollkorn)
Putenwurst  / Schinken
Käse
Nudeln
Hackfleisch
geriebenen Käse
Cremeirgendwas zum verfeinern
Reis
Pute
Zuchini
Kartoffeln

Daraus wird dann zum einen ein bunter Obstteller den man wunderbar nebenher futtern kann und belegte Brote. Samstag wird's Nudel-Hackfleischauflauf mit Käse und Cremedingsda geben *yummy* und Sonntag mach ich uns ne Puten-Reispfanne mit Zuchini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles lecker, macht alles satt, ist annähernd gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu trinken haben wir nen Kasten Deit und nen 6er Pack SchwipSchwap ohne Zucker da, zudem tonnenweise Tee.

Also unser WotLK-Start-Wochenende wird lecker  *yummy* Neben dem wunderbaren neuen Kontinent den wir wohl mehr als nur den halben Tag erkunden werden kochen wir dann mal 1/2 Stunden gemütlich und zocken dann weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (11. November 2008)

bitte löschen! ^^


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ganz normal kochen?! Weißt schon, das da, was man auf der viereckigen Platte, mit den vier Kreisrunden Dingern oben drauf, macht. Genau, das über dem Backofen!
> Wer nichtmal die Zeit findet, was vernünfitges zu kochen, oder eben kochen zu lassen, sollte eventuell drüber nachdenken, ob er/sie es nicht doch ein klein wenig übertreibt.



Herd und Backofen müssen nicht immer ein Duo bilden. Und er sagte auch schon das diejenigen unter euch, die es nicht interessiert, sollen den Tap wieder schließen und sich einen neuen Thread zum flamen raussuchen. Soviel zu den Flamern auch in den ff Seiten. 

Mfg


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Für's kommende Wochenende haben mein Mann und ich uns nen WoW-Release-Wochenend-Zock-und-Essens-Plan erstellt ^^ Also vielmehr ich *chrchr* Er wird das heute noch präsentiert bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So nun ist dein Post kommentiert und es spielt keine rolle mehr ob es gelöscht wird. Den es wird auf ewig in meinem Post bleiben. Muhaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Ich esse nebenbei eig immer nur etwas Obst bzw. schmiere mir Brote. Halt was für zwischendurch. Frühstück Mittagessen und Abendessen ausgeschlossen. Da esse ich in der Küche. Und trinken Wasser oder Cola, ach was weiß ich was halt grad da ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronckwars (11. November 2008)

Also ich kann euch nur Salat empfehlen, erstens geht nix schneller und zweitens ist es gesund...

Ich hol immer Fertigsalat + Fertigsoße...
Tütchen auf, drüber, fertisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (11. November 2008)

Nene, da wo ich reingeschrieben hab "Bitte löschen" der soll gelöscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte nämlich den Post den du gequotet hast zwei Mal gepostet *g*


----------



## heavy-metal (11. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> HUNGAAAAAAAAAAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



interessant......

btt:

ich trink meisstens wasser, orangensaft, cola etc, was halt so da is
essen würde ich, wenn ich mal so ne 7 tage wow only woche machen würde, trauben, äpfel, orangen würd mir brote schmieren oder auch mal ein paar chips^^


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Nene, da wo ich reingeschrieben hab "Bitte löschen" der soll gelöscht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Asoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist einmal wenn ich wtzig sein will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delethor (11. November 2008)

Ich empfehle *trommelwirbel* Joghurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschmacksrichtung egal, aber angereichert mit.... Leinsamen!

Wen du nach nem 500g Joghurtglas nicht Satt bist, OK. Ich auch nicht.
Aber wenn man das Ding mit soviel Leinsam spickt das es mehr an Milchreiss erinnert,
hat mans geschafft. Die Quellen nämlich im Magen auf, und das merkt man als fast pervers
presentes Sättigungsgefühl und ist dabei nicht ungesund. Das Sättigungsgefühl ist im ersten Moment überwältigend, hält aber lang an
und ist keinesfalls (Sollte es sich so angehört haben) unangenehm. Obst empfiehlt sich eh immer als Snack
das Getränk sollte bei sonst recht eintöniger Ernährung evtl. wechseln, von Kaffee zu Tee (254 verschiedene Sorten <3)
oder ab und zu auch mal zu Softdrinks (Achtung: Ungesund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ausserdem sollte man hinter dem Joghurt was hertrinken, ca. 10 Minuten danach.
Fördert das Quellen und entfernt restliche Leinsamen zwischen den Zähnen *g

Greetz,
Delethor


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

Bronckwars schrieb:


> Tütchen auf, drüber, fertisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hört sich schwer nach "MüllerMilchreis" an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (11. November 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mit einem gesunden Mass an Zynismus und "nicht ganz ernstnehmen", kann ich was beisteuern.
> 
> ...


das ist interresant ich sitz direkt anne quelle da muss ich mich mal schlau machen


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2008)

4 schrieb:


> Herd und Backofen müssen nicht immer ein Duo bilden. Und er sagte auch schon das diejenigen unter euch, die es nicht interessiert, sollen den Thread wieder closen. Soviel zu den Flamern auch in den ff Seiten.
> 
> Mfg



Schtümmt, so ein Duo hatte ich noch nie daheim, war immer getrennt.


----------



## rocktboyy (11. November 2008)

<-ganz schlau ich weiß nich ob jemand sschongeschrieben hat ^^ Toaster im zimmer und Tillmans Tosti^^ !!!! und Puddding XD
achja und immer ne nette packung kaugummis^^


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. November 2008)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> <-ganz schlau ich weiß nich ob jemand sschongeschrieben hat ^^ Toaster im zimmer und Tillmans Tosti^^ !!!! und Puddding XD
> achja und immer ne nette packung kaugummis^^



Mhh ich weiß nicht ob es euch so geht aber von Kaugummie bekomm ich immer ein leeres Gefühl im Magen, heißt so viel wie - noch mehr essen. 

Aber für alle Raucher unter euch ist ein Kaugummie als Ersatz für die Stresskippe ratsam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (11. November 2008)

MC Doof


----------



## Xandars (11. November 2008)

woa wehe ich bekomme wieder beim leveln eine Schoko- Attacke

dann ist inenrhalb von 2-4min eine Tafel weg ...


----------



## Damatar (11. November 2008)

am liebsten hau ich mir da diese kartofelpü becher rein, sonst nen tütensüpchen aber das gibt nur flecken auf der tastatur


----------



## Lahri (11. November 2008)

Geschichtenhasser schrieb:


> Wie war das 7 Bier = eine Mahlzeit dann mal Prost.
> Nagut zwichendurch mal schnell ne Pizza reinschieben oder nen Kumpel anrufen fahr nach der Arbeit mal beim MC´s rein^^!




7 bier = 1 schnitzel
8 bier = 1 schnitzel mit pommes ;-)


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> woa wehe ich bekomme wieder beim leveln eine Schoko- Attacke
> 
> dann ist inenrhalb von 2-4min eine Tafel weg ...



Ach eine Tafel ist doch nüx

Schokolade Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch in Kilogramm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schweiz => Angaben vom Jahr 2005, übrige Länder 2003

Das wären dann ~100 Tafeln Schokolade pro Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei da Schokowaren wie zB Kuchen mit Schokoüberzug mit eingerchnet sind)

Quelle: http://www.chocoland.ch/facts.php


----------



## Finia (11. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ganz normal kochen?! Weißt schon, das da, was man auf der viereckigen Platte, mit den vier Kreisrunden Dingern oben drauf, macht. Genau, das über dem Backofen!
> Wer nichtmal die Zeit findet, was vernünfitges zu kochen, oder eben kochen zu lassen, sollte eventuell drüber nachdenken, ob er/sie es nicht doch ein klein wenig übertreibt.





Das nennst du übertreiben?? Dann schau mal hier rein:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,663236/N..._neuen_Bildern/


----------



## Craynnon (11. November 2008)

Senseo ftw! Essen ab und zu mal BK oder Steak in der Wirtschaft die Zeit muss sein.


----------



## Avenenera (11. November 2008)

Bei der SChokolade wurde ich in ÖSterreich nicht dazugerechnet o.O. Dieses Wochenende alleine mussten ca. 5 Tafeln dran glauben xD.

Btt:

1 Sack Mandarienen (1 kg) reichen für 1 Abend, da brauch ich nichtmal mehr trinken ^^

Ohne mandarienen gibts das was der Kühlschrank gerade hergibt + min. 2l Wasser


----------



## Onyxien (11. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Dann noch in wow Bier saufen dass der Verschwommen Effect 2Fach ist ^^



Ich schau mal ob sich das evt. auch damit aufheben lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (12. November 2008)

milch/kakao als nahrung und trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alrilin (12. November 2008)

> Ganz normal kochen?! Weißt schon, das da, was man auf der viereckigen Platte, mit den vier Kreisrunden Dingern oben drauf, macht. Genau, das über dem Backofen!



Also ich nenn das die Herdplatte...


----------



## Smøre (12. November 2008)

Lustiger Fred^^

Bei mir gibts abwechselnd zu mampfen:

Reis mit Gulasch,
Nudeln mit TS, angebratener Schinkenwurst und Parmesan
oder
Handmade Sandwiches...

Alles fix gemacht, am längsten dauert der Reis, da kann man nebenher aber mal einen AH-Scan machen^^

Zu Trinken gibts Tee, Heiße Zitrone, Kaffee oder ein Bierchen, je nach Lust und Laune.

Gruß
der Smøre


----------



## crizzle (12. November 2008)

brokkoli only.

wasser / limo.


----------



## crizzle (12. November 2008)

aso ja .. und für noobs...


- chips, cracker usw.
- cola, eistee..
- schokolade, kuchen o.ä.


ich bleib lieber bei brokkoli und wasser !


----------



## shronk (18. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> brokkoli only.
> 
> wasser / limo.



Athene lässt grüssen *g*


Es gab/gibt doch so'n gamer-kochbuch. Ka ob das was taugt und ab welchem skill man das nutzen kann.
"Das Kochbuch für Geeks" heisst das teil...


Und die manapots find ich sehn ja mal geil aus ^^ mal bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomk (8. Februar 2009)

Smøre schrieb:


> Nudeln mit TS, angebratener Schinkenwurst und Parmesan



Teamspeak ? Naja nicht ganz sicher ob das so zu Nudeln passt ^^

Hab mir grad mal nen Teller voller Wuschtschnipsel und Majo gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (8. Februar 2009)

ich trinke multimitamin (oda wie des heißt xD) und wasser und esse dabei trauben. Wenn ich viel hunger hab dann mach ich mir n rührei mit speck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (8. Februar 2009)

Thomk schrieb:


> Teamspeak ? Naja nicht ganz sicher ob das so zu Nudeln passt ^^



In dem Zusammenhang bedeutet TS wohl eher *T*omaten*S*oße. 

Wenns schnell gehen muss, gibts bei mir nur Instantnudeln wie YumYum. Kompliziertere Nudelgerichte nur, wenn vom Mittag noch was übrig ist.


----------



## Fuxler74 (8. Februar 2009)

bei mir ganz einfach. ein paar seidler bier und chips. gut man muss öfters mal aufs klo. aber ein bisschen beschwipst macht manches in rdm gruppen leichter


----------



## Daretina (8. Februar 2009)

aufstehen und kochen is da doch ne tolle sache ^^

so das zeug mit frischem fleisch und gemüse ^^ 

sonst salzbrezeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kaffee und wasser xD 

bzw wenns schnell gehn  muss dann pizza ^^ bier, redbull xD pizzabrötchen zum knabbern und tukkechse mit frischkäse xD
oder auch Antipasti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich mit schafskäse creme und keksen :> 

aber solang nicht 17 uhr feierabend 17.30 raid ist wird normal gekocht und sogar in der küche gegessen ^^

ein gutes frühstück ist da rührei mit speck :>


----------



## Mankind.WWE (8. Februar 2009)

Ich trink entweder Cola, Kirschsaft, O-Saft oder Wasser
&#8364;: Hab Kaffee vergessen 
Und wenn ich mal am PC esse, dann Pizza, Lasagne etc.
Gerne aber auch Gemüse oder Obst. Halt je nach Tagesform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Februar 2009)

Heute gibt's so viel fertig portioniertes und vorbereitetes Futter in 1a Qualität, dass man zum Kochen doch kaum mehr als 5 Minuten mit dem Zocken aufhören muss, wenn man nicht will.

In jedem Supermarkt gibt's schon fertig verpacktes Geschnetzeltes und Gulasch von allen Tieren auf Gottes weiter Erde. So ne bequem abgepackte 250-Gramm-Packung Putengeschnetzeltes kostet nicht viel und macht keine Arbeit. Dazu kann man z.B. eine von diesen leckeren Rama Coulinesse Soßen aus dem Kühlregal nehmen. Weißer Balsamico und Champignongs. Rrrrr! Alternativ gibt's leckere Soßen von Steinhaus. Das Putenfleisch ist in 5 Minuten fertig angebraten und dann kippt man eine der Soßen drüber. Wer es etwas aufwendiger mag, kann das Zeug auch mit Weißwein ablöschen und selbst eine Soße basteln, aber wir wollen ja zocken.

Und weil zum Geflügel irre toll Reis passt, gibt's jetzt ne Packung Uncle Ben's 1, 2, Reis dazu. Das Zeug ist vorgekocht und abgepackt. Reißt man einfach auf und packt es ins Geschnetzelte, rührt einmal ordentlich durch und gibt dem Reis eine Minute, um ein bissl Flüssigkeit aufzunehmen und schon hast du ein komplettes Essen. Alternativ tut's natürlich auch ganz normaler 08/15 Reis, aber der braucht halt ewig beim Kochen. 
Natürlich gibt's auch Fertigpasta, aber ich hab noch nie welche gefunden, die nicht total beschissen schmeckt.

Für stinkfaule Singles gibt es inzwischen auch in jedem gut sortierten Supermarkt vorgeschnibbeltes Gemüse. Zum Beispiel Papirakstreifen mit Zwiebeln oder frische Champignongs und rote Zwiebeln und so weiter. Das Zeug schmeißt man schnell in die Pfanne und je nach Lust und Laune kann man das auch noch pimpen, z.B. mit vorgebratenen Hähnchenstreifen aus dem Kühlregal. Dauert keine 5 Minuten.

Und für Pastafreaks gibt es inzwischen nicht nur die eher langweiligen Soßengläser und Päckchen von Knorr und Miracoli. Wer es etwas anspruchsvoller mag, sollte mal das Zeugs von Bertolli ausprobieren. Von gebratenem Gemüse bis Riccotta ist alles dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raeugen (8. Februar 2009)

Warme Milch!


----------



## Destross (8. Februar 2009)

Am besten finde ich immernoch belegte Brötchen mit O-Saft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Februar 2009)

ich nehme mir lieber die zeit zum kochen, als irgendwas fertiges einfach nur zu erhitzen. aber jeder macht und sieht es halt anders... was natürlich nix schlimmes ist. und wenn es doch ein bissel schneller gehen soll, halt nen belegtes brot oder brötchen. obst tut es zur not auch.


----------



## Melih (8. Februar 2009)

Als Snack neben dem Zocken empfehle ich:


Viel Obst, am besten Manderinen,Äpfel und Bananen

Knäckebrot oder ein Vollkornbrot mit einer scheibe wurst und käse

Zum Trinken

Mineralwasser oder Stilleswasser wie Volvic

Fruchtsaft, Aber aufpassen: Kein Apfelsaft, da es in Hohen Massen (ab 0,7 liter) Ungesund ist und man davon Dünnpfiff bekommt.


Und als Mittagessen:

Sich 10 Minuten Zeit nehmen und was Kochen
zbs:

Gemüsesuppe
Irgendso ein Maggi gericht


Nicht zu Empfehlen:


Fast food! Vorm rechner sitzen verbrennt nicht gerade viel kalorien, wenn man noch fettige sachen ist, wird man natürlich Dick

Chips,Schokolade,Gummibären und Co. 

1.Es macht nicht Satt
2.Es macht dick!


----------



## Merturion (8. Februar 2009)

beim Daddeln wird nur getrunken...mehr Zeit bleibt nicht


----------



## Santa_Chief (8. Februar 2009)

Ich koch mir mein Zeug immer selbst, meistens n feines Pouletschnitzel dazu Sprite zum Trinken und sonst Cornflakes zum zocken


----------



## Tergenna (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich inzwischen ja ein bisschen von WoW entfernt, aber in der Zeit hab ich mir eigentlich immer nur Wasser und trockenes Essen mit an den PC gestellt. Ich hasse klebrige Flecken auf der Tastatur oder Krümel zwischen den Tasten. Das kann auch nicht gut für die Elektronik sein.
Aber am besten ist es immer noch, wenn man sich ab und an erhebt um in die Küche zu gehen, auch einfach deshalb, um den Hang zur Realität nicht zu verlieren. So nach dem Motto: _"WAS? So verdammt spät schon?!!"_

-Anni-


----------



## Zerleena (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man sich schon die Zeit fürs Essen nehmen sollte. Auch und GERADE beim Zocken bleibt das bei manchen leider oft auf der Strecke, Essen wird mal so eben mitgemacht wenn überhaupt gemacht.

Wenn man so ne tolle Raidgilde noch hat die der Meinung sind, du hast jede Sekunde anwesend zu sein und höchstens mal fürs Klingeln des Pizzamanns ist das Entfernen vom Platz gestattet und für Toilettengang gibt es doch auch Wasserflaschen (omg) dann weiß man spätestens hier, zuviel Zeit. Ok, aber darum gehts net

Also ich mach mir normal meine Schnitten und eine Fischbüchse, mit Gemüse oder Obst je nachdem und entweder ein Glas Milch oder Saft dazu. Die Zeit nehm ich mir einfach dafür, weil mir noch nie jemand vorzuschreiben hatte, dass ich doch jetzt nicht einfach afk gehe deshalb. Ernährung ist zu wichtig um es als lästiges Hindernis beim Zocken zu sehen. Essen ist alles, richtiges Essen noch mehr. Freundin/Mama kochen lassen? na toll, ich würde das nicht toll finden. Ok, bei der Mama vielleicht, die machen das nunmal gern aber bei der Freundin, da käme ich mir wie ein Pascha vor, was nicht so toll ist. Nein, da wird schon zusammen gekocht, egal ob in 5 Minuten die letzte Chance auf Randombesuch in Naxx wäre. Soviel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Februar 2009)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Tiefkühlkost jeglicher Art:
> -Pizza
> -Lasagnen
> -Makaroni Schinken/Käse
> ...



das wohl mr.obersuchti net ma zeit richtig zu kochen richtiges armutszeugnis ^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2009)

also ich stell mir mmer eine rieeesen portion weintrauben hin.
gesund-lecker


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Februar 2009)

hmh cola (natürlich light) zum trinken
manchmal eine pizza
Salat 
rührei ^^
bissel obst
ein Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mh ess eig immer verschiedenes ^^
Aber meist setz ich mich dann doch an den tisch


----------



## Rocksville (8. Februar 2009)

Ideallösung: Zur Suchttherapie gehen weil es echt nicht normal ist, dass man sich nicht mal zum kochen oder Brote schmieren oder so vom Rechner weg bewegen will.. Oo


----------



## Lowstar (8. Februar 2009)

RoFu schrieb:


> Sonnst Sushi ist perferkt, kleine Happen schnell für zwischendrinn und sehr gesund



wenn man zu viel geld über hat, dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Perfekte Zockerernährung xD


----------



## Marius K (8. Februar 2009)

Bei mir gibt es für längere nächte bisschen obst ,1.5l cola und 1l wasser(falls die cola einem zuviel wird)Und einmal irgendwas ein sattmacher zb pizza,hamburger usw


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (8. Februar 2009)

ich kann mich bei pizza und red bull nur anschließen! ;D
allerdings esse ich auch oft Lachstoast, Tomaten mit Mozarella und Cornflakes zum satt werden beim zocken.
Zum naschen nehm ich Erdnuss FLips, Salzstangen und Popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und an langen Raidabenden kommt dann auch mal der Vodka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Raindog (8. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt's leckere Soßen von Steinhaus.
> 
> ..Reis passt, gibt's jetzt ne Packung Uncle Ben's 1, 2, Reis dazu.



Eigentlich wollte ich bezüglich meiner Berufsehre nichts hier schreiben.

Aber was bitte zahlen Steinhaus und Ben's für die Werbung? Jahresabo für WoW? Nen Epicflugmount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß

Dog


----------



## Kimbini (8. Februar 2009)

Ihr werde lachen, aber ich esse bei längeren Onlineaktivitäten nichts. Ich trinke Mineralwasser und gehe zu Bett, wenn ich müde werde. Sollte der Raid doch sehr nervenaufreibend sein, muß eine Tafel Schokolade ihr Leben lassen, mehr nicht!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Februar 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> Ihr werde lachen, aber ich esse bei längeren Onlineaktivitäten nichts. Ich trinke Mineralwasser und gehe zu Bett, wenn ich müde werde. Sollte der Raid doch sehr nervenaufreibend sein, muß eine Tafel Schokolade ihr Leben lassen, mehr nicht!



Und worüber lachst du jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (8. Februar 2009)

Interessantes Thema.

Bei mir ist es so, ich bin Single und arbeite. Das heißt, das ich eigentlich kaum Zeit fürs Kochen habe, wenn Raid etc ansteht. Abe ich tu's. Da ich eh keinen geregelten Tagesablauf habe, ernähre ich mich hauptsächlich von TK zeugs bzw. "Ruck Zuck Essen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also eigentlich alles feddich gemixt, in Mikrowelle, Topf etc. bissl Hitze zufügen, feddich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann bin ich satt und Süßigkeiten bzw Chips esse ich sowieso schon mal gar net.
Aber leider erwische ich mich oft dabei, wie dann doch der Griff zum Hörer geht und ich mir was bestelle!

Getränke:
Meistens nur Mineralwasser oder Fruchtmineralwasser von Volvic. Mit Apfel, Zitrone etc. löscht ungemein den Durst und schmeckt auch noch sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (8. Februar 2009)

Nepokat schrieb:


> mh ich sag einfach mal GRIEßBREI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





omg geil /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (8. Februar 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das is ja noch geiler^^ ich krig mich nimmer


----------



## Visssion (8. Februar 2009)

alles was schnell geht ne ^^


----------



## Sebasti92 (8. Februar 2009)

Für die leute die nicht übergewichtig sein wollen: nix, feste Malhzeiten


----------



## deluc (8. Februar 2009)

Das Zeug RoXXt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halbe dose und man ist die Ganze Nacht wach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (8. Februar 2009)

das zeug hab ich auch noch nie gesehen ^^


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

Bein Zocken ess ich eigentlich nie etwas meistens drink ich nur viel wasser. Aber wenn ich was esse dan chip oder so..


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. Februar 2009)

Turbokuchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (8. Februar 2009)

Am wären Ballaststoffreiche produkte wie Salat am besten mit wenig dressing am besten nimmt Eisbergsalat oder alles andre außer Kopfsalat aber wer bitte isst Salat beim zocken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfbck (8. Februar 2009)

ich werde jetzt NICHT alle 18seiten durchsuchen, ob das schon wer geschrieben hat.
Aber die optimalste, schnellste und sättigenste Zockermahlzeit ist ein Döner+Milch im Mixer zu einem feinen trinkbaren Brei zersetzt.


----------



## Jusnuk (8. Februar 2009)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> Turbokuchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich neulich auch probiert^^ schmeckt ganz gut


----------



## Hexenkind (8. Februar 2009)

Schaut einfach mal in meinen letzten Blogeintrag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (8. Februar 2009)

Also 
Trinken :ich hab immer eine Kasten Vilsa (wasser) neben mein PC stehen , davon wird man(n) nciht fett und ist gesund 

essen : Nudeln Nudeln Nudeln... vllt auch mal ein Pizza oder das was Hotel Mama macht ... ;-)

mfg airace

P.S immoment es ich grade Bratkartoffeln


----------



## ManyBorn2Kill (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns um schnelle zuberreitung geht toastys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreet (8. Februar 2009)

> -Toastys (dont call it Schnitzel)



SCHNITZEEEEEL xD sry aber musste sein


----------



## Nightwraith (8. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> ich werde jetzt NICHT alle 18seiten durchsuchen, ob das schon wer geschrieben hat.
> Aber die optimalste, schnellste und sättigenste Zockermahlzeit ist ein Döner+Milch im Mixer zu einem feinen trinkbaren Brei zersetzt.


Gott ist das wiederlich...
viel trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is gesund, dazu vielleicht ein (Natur-)Müsli.
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin is es bei mir auch Pizza/Cola...


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> ich werde jetzt NICHT alle 18seiten durchsuchen, ob das schon wer geschrieben hat.
> Aber die optimalste, schnellste und sättigenste Zockermahlzeit ist ein Döner+Milch im Mixer zu einem feinen trinkbaren Brei zersetzt.




Döner-Milch-Brei? 
wtf? *g*


----------



## Shedanhul (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm wie wärs mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


manapotions.com
PS: gibt auch Healpootions^^


----------



## Cicatii (8. Februar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dosen-Ravioli !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (8. Februar 2009)

*Meine Empfehlung!*

*Essen*: Also erstmal die 3 Hauptmahlzeiten nicht auslassen.
Zwischendurch mal ne Banane, Cornflakesm Gummibärchen oder nen Jogurt oder auch ma nen Döner. In Döner ist immerhin viel Gemüse.

*Trinken*: Orangensaft, Milch und Wasser oder auch ma nen Tee.
Kakao ist auch gut. Wenns später wird geht auch Literweise EisTee, zuviel Cola find ich kacke.

So ungesundes Zeug muss natürlich auch mal sein. Pizza und so, das braucht man auch ^^

So komm ich gut durch den Tag vor meinem Rechner.


----------



## Ingerim (8. Februar 2009)

Meine Allgemeine Ernährung sieht so aus.

-Viel Nikotin
- Fertig Pizzen und son zeug
- Kaffee, Redbull und Pure Coffein 699(Österreichischer Coffein Drink wo 1 Dose über 150mg an Keffein enthält.) Eistee und Cola

-Weißwein gehört auch noch mitdazu

Und um mal nen wenig abwechslung in die Ernährung einzubringne Essen gehen zum Mexikaner (sehr scharf ich liebe die 6Million Scuvill souce) Oder Italieer oder was weis ich.

tjo so sieht meine ernährung aus und das schöne ist ich nehme nicht zu aber auch nur 1 Warme mahlzeit am tag mehr ist geldverschwendung


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (8. Februar 2009)

Morgens: Frucht-Müsli + Fruchtdrink

Mittags:Salat+Fisch

Abendsrot + Aufstrich

Zwischendurch:Haferkekse + Milch


----------



## kylezcouzin (8. Februar 2009)

also bei mir wars eigentlich so das wenn ich mich wach halten wollt ich mir mal nen espresso gemacht habe und dazu iwas leichtes gegessen hab denn je schwerer es im magen lag desto eher sind mir die äuglein zugeklappt^^
ich denk mir wenn man weiß das man sich mal wieder die nacht um die ohren schlagen will und sich dabei gesund ernähren will hilft  auch ein salat von macdonalds xD
is leicht zwar nicht gesund aber gesünder als ne fette salamipizza mit nem liter red bull^^
also ich hab mir immer so kleine soletti mit liptauer aufstrich genommen....da konnt ich meisten bis 6 durchhalten bis  mir dann doch die mattratze zu verlockend schien^^


----------



## Pusillin (8. Februar 2009)

also ich nehm mir gerne mal die zeit, zum essen vom pc aufzustehen.
zumal ich oft vergesse zu essen, wenn ich grad am zocken bin (-:

aber wenn ich mal beim zocken esse, dann sandwich toast!

toast raushohlen, käse und tomaten drauf, noch nen toast drauf, ab in den oaster, warten biss es fertig ist, passt gut in eine hand, nur bei falschem anpacken etwas fettig


----------



## Omas Zwerg (8. Februar 2009)

Pizza Cola
Chips Cola
Pudding Cola
Fast Food Cola

Btw, anstatt Cola Bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (8. Februar 2009)

Also was das beste ist, hab ich leider noch nicht rausgefunden. Aber dafür, wass man auf jeden Fall NICHT! zu sich nehmen sollte...
Und das ist Eistee. Denn davon muss man viel zu oft auf's Klo rennen und das kann im Raid ziemlich stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (9. Februar 2009)

Wieso essen? 

Man nehme zwei Löffel Weight Gainer, 2 Scheiben Vollkornbrot, halben Liter Magermilch und einen gestreckten Espresso. 

Alles in den Mixer, Knopf drücken...hält für Stunden wach und sättigt. Kulinarisch keine Köstlichkeit, aber hier gehts ja um Zockerfutter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steipilz (9. Februar 2009)

Jusnuk schrieb:


> hab ich neulich auch probiert^^ schmeckt ganz gut



hab ich mir auch grad mal gemacht, is echt lecker xD

ansonsten ess ich das was miene mam mir kocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und trinken tu ich eich nur ice tee, das einfach das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (9. Februar 2009)

Alle meine Freunde in Wow essen Gemüse beim Raiden, schön ne Gurke beim Endboss geknappert.

Wers glaubt hehe.



Bei mir ist das in etwa so:


Mein geliebter Hausdrachen Kocht jeden Tag was feines und es gibt auch Gemüse und Obst ABER, wenn ich Raide oder Instanzen besuche werd ich sicher nicht auf Lauch rumkauen.
Da gibt es A Cola und B schön eklige Fertigsachen.

Bevor die Ernährungexperten jetzt gleich mit mir meckern:

Durch das gesunde Frühstück und Nährreiche Mittagessen wird beim Raid auf die Kacke gehauen und somit die Waage gehalten.
Ich mache Sport habe eine Tochter und einen Hund wo Rituale wie Gemeinsames Abendbrot zur Tagesordnung gehören, das ist Pflicht und deshalb geht es mir Körperlich richtig gut.






Für mich unvorstellbar aufgrund eines Computer spiels Hygene, Ernährung ect. zu vernachlässigen aber sowas solls geben.


----------



## Galjun (9. Februar 2009)

*Dosenravioli*!!! Egal ob gekocht oder nicht.. Wenn keine zeit ist, werden sie einfach kalt gegessen!
Trinken tu ich meistens eh nur Red Bull.. Wenni knapp bei kasse bin wird einfach Billigcola geschlürft.

Das ich 130kg leicht bin bei 1,70m hat noch keinem gestört^^


----------



## RoFu (9. Februar 2009)

seit ich im Franzenland bin hatt sich bei mir einiges geändert was essensgewohnheiten angeht:

Morgens erst mal zur bäckerrei und min 1 Baguette holen, paar Brötchen und Croisants^^

Am PC trinke ich meist wasser oder solche Isogetränke, gegessen wird in Ruhe mit den anderen Studenten im Essenssaal, da gibt es auch kein Pardon WoW muss halt pausieren

das maximale was ich noch am PC nebenbei esse sind chips oder was ähnliches.

Hey ich wiege 94kg bei 1,89m, also eigentlich ok


----------



## Thrainan (9. Februar 2009)

Will man wirklich lange zocken würde ich vom Alkohol abraten. Allerdings nehme ich mir "langes Zocken" nicht gezielt vor. daher darfs Abends dann auch mal nen Bierchen nebenbei sein. 
Statt Kaffee und Energiedrings würde ich schwarzen tee, oder den ersten Aufguss vom grünen  vorziehen. das Koffein wird dabei langsamer vom Körper aufgenommen und wirkt nicht so schnell, aber dafür länger. gesünder ist Tee auserdem auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten ab und an einfach mal ordentlich lüften. Es gibt kaum etwas das so gut Munter macht wie frische Lusft. Grad jetzt im Winter wenns so richtig frsich in die Butze weht.


----------



## Ingerim (9. Februar 2009)

Naja oben steht ja meine Ernährung und wiege "nur" 100kg mal nen paar kilos mehr mal nen paar weniger aber gestört hats bis jetzt noch keinen auch die Frauen nicht wenn ich party mache und am Tag dannach haben sie sich auch noch nciht beschwert und auserdem lebt man nur Einmal also Leb jedne Tag als wär er dein Letzter wo ich aber beim Zocken abrate sind Drogen vorallem Gra ist nicht so förderlich fürn Raid.

Nur das einzige was bei mir leidet ist die Lunge aber das liegt an den 2 Packungen Zigeretten am Tag und die Leber ist dafür noch in Top Form wobei ich recht viel Alkohol konsumiere das liegt aber wohl daran das 98% meienr Freunde aus der Gastronomie kommen und somit Alkohol dazu gehört und ich selbst viel in der Gastronomie unterwegs bin


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Kakao ist auch gut. Wenns später wird geht auch Literweise EisTee, zuviel Cola find ich kacke.



Eistee enthät sogar noch mehr Zucker als Cola. Daher würde ich von literweisem Konsum desselben dringend abraten - nicht nur wegen der Figur, sondern auch wegen der Zähne.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2009)

Ich esse in der Regel (wenn möglich) 1 ordendlich zu Mittag, dann noch 2-3 Brötchen Abends. Zwischendurch was zu essen hab ich mir größtenteils abgewöhnt. Aber Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Zu trinken gibts bis 8Uhr Wasser dannach Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goblinfänger (9. Februar 2009)

Karotten (kann man einhändig essen^^)
Äpfel (siehe Karotten)
Erdbeeren (vorsicht, da verklebt die Maus ganz schnell, wenn man nicht aufpasst!)
Bei dem Ganzen Obst/Gemüsezeug auf jeden fall immer gucken, dass das Zeug bis zu nächsten Tag versorgt hat, sonst macht das versorgen nicht mehr so viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## _Enlil_ (9. Februar 2009)

hochdosierte Amphetamine. Da bleibt man wach und brauch auch nix mehr essen und verhindert so gleichzeitig das dick werden :-P


----------



## Descartes (10. Februar 2009)

Was mich ja interessieren würde, was der normale durschnitsverbrauch an Kcal/KJ von einen zocker ist.

Und zum thema, wochenends meist pizza oder anderes fertig zeug, eistee und / oder andere koffein haltige getränke oder almdudler.
Unter der woche, ab und zu fisch mit irgendwelchen soßen was der raid auf dem supermarkt hergibt, brot /brötchen
jedoch dann meist weißbrot. Und zum Trinken wasser

Seit letzter woche hab ich endlich wieder ne mikrowelle und ihr könnt euch denken,
was es seitdem die handels nachfrage steigert. 
Nur leider sind die brötchen dan nach der mikro welle immer soo weich :-(

/ironie on
Und nächsten monat wirds dann, im buffed magazin ein bericht über ne nordend torte geben,
die in der mikrowelle gebacken wurde xD
/ironie off

P.S. bitte nicht zu hause nachmachen und eine mikrowelle ersetzt auch kein Haartrockner.


----------



## Elda (10. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Toastys x)


----------



## Hishabye (10. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Ganz klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




IGITTTT!!!!


----------



## Descartes (10. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Ganz klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für mich schmeckt das zeug, nur nach gepressten fleischschnipsel (Fleischernebenerzeugnise ist ja tabu zu sagen),
in einer billigen flüssig panate.


----------



## Lêylia (10. Februar 2009)

Ace4x schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Pizza, Apfelschorle und ´Kräuter in nem papier gerollt und angezündet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








  Jo genau das würd ich auch so machen oder auch mal ohne papier sondern glas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel ja nicht oft lang...

Beim Leveln auf 80 war ich mal ne Woche krank^^ nee echt jetzt.

Da gabs ne Thermoskanne Tee, ab und an nen Kaffee und essen war eh egal, wiel ich kaum was geschmeckt hab - aber dann halt Toast oder so und für zwischendurch was zum Naschen: bissl Gummizeugs, Schokobrezel usw.

Beim Raiden jetzt (bin fast nur dafür online): 1,5l Cola oder Mineralwasser oder beides und essen, das was die Freundin kocht - bei Pausen oder Loot-Vergabe schnell reingemampft.

Dazu viel zu viele Zigaretten. Nicht gerade gesund, ich weiss.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber meiner Figur tat´s bis dahin keinen Abbruch (dafür werd ich immer beneidet, ich nehm einfach nicht zu)....


----------



## Magickevin (10. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich Hunger kriege mach ich mir was zu Essen ich meine Zocken und Innis/Raids ist für mich kein Grund mich schlecht/er zu ernähren.
Klar ab und zu ne Pizza bestellen oder hier und da zu Mc Donalds fahren ist kein Problem solang man das nicht zu häufig macht. Ab und zu mal Obst essen anstatt sich nen Döner reinzupfeifen ist zwar nicht immer das wahre aber das Obst tut den Zweck nämlich Energie geben.
Es ist zu vergleichen mit Gluckose und Fructose Gluckose=Traubenzucker gibt einen direkt Energie wird aber sehr schnell abgebaut und somit musst du immer und immer wieder Traubenzucker zu dir nehmen.
Fructose=Fruchtzucker was in Früchten enthalten ist gibt einem zwar etwas weniger Energie allerdings hält diese Energie länger da sie nicht schnell abgebaut wird.

Optimal natürlich Wasser das löscht den Durst am besten allerdings mag ich Wasser nicht und trink mal ne Cola oder was auch immer. 
Heißt nicht wer sich gut ernährt darf schlecht trinken nein nein aber es tut mal ganz gut ein kühles Glas Cola zu trinken.
Ist halt Nervennahrung wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## soul6 (10. Februar 2009)

Kreisch* was für coole Themen es hier gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Version lautet so :
1) Espressomaschine neben Schreibtisch stellen.
2) Stange Malboro besorgen
3) ein paar Tafeln Schokolade 
4) großen Aschenbecher

und mit diesem (fast lila) equip, kann man schon das ganze weekend raiden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
p.s.: ok, vielleicht solltet ihr die Antwort nicht ganz so ernst nehmen^^^^


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> und essen, das was die Freundin kocht



wie praktisch, sollte sich eigentlich jeder Progamer zulegen so ne freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich nur noch wüsste wo man die herbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (10. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> wie praktisch, sollte sich eigentlich jeder Progamer zulegen so ne freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist glaub ich ein rnd drop... hab sie einmal bei nem lvl 12 wolf in duskwood gefunden, aber die sind leider einzigartig (10)... deshalb konnte ich sie nicht mehr mitnehmen >.<


----------



## Sir Wagi (10. Februar 2009)

Machat schrieb:


> ..., das heißt bis jetzt benutze ich Energy Drink und die Küchenreste vom Vortag. ...


Das wird´n ganz ekliger Teufelskreis in allen Farben des Regenbogens ^^

Bier ftw !
Bier enthält viele Mineralien und is auch so eine halbwegs brauchbare Ernährung ...
Mit ein bisschen Blasentraining braucht man nur wenige Male zum Klo, ausserdem macht sich´s "klein" eh viel schneller als "gross" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgens zum Frühstück mal ´n Liter Cola (Das Hirn braucht Zucker!!!) ...
Und schön regelmäßig Vitamintabletten und so futtern und schon kann man 24/7 zocken ...
Besonders praktisch: So lange der Alkoholismus noch nicht zu weit fortgeschritten is, lässt sich das ganze locker über´s Amt finanzieren *lol* ...

In dem Sinne ... Prost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! ^^


----------



## Dabow (10. Februar 2009)

5 min Terrine

Mezzo Mix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr Gesund, wa ? ;D


----------



## Topperharly (10. Februar 2009)

öhm.... wenn ich was davor esse ises ab und an flips aber sonsten obst. und zum wach bleiben cappuccino^^


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2009)

pizza ftw!

der klassiker schlechthin... aber da man ja seit geraumer zeit sich nen wecker in wow stellen kann verbrennt sie nun auch nich mehr im ofen...

ergo is der trend im allgemeinen wieder im kommen ich sags euch : D


----------



## soul6 (11. Februar 2009)

> ZITAT(Thrainan @ 10.02.2009, 13:49) *
> wie praktisch, sollte sich eigentlich jeder Progamer zulegen so ne freundin
> Wenn ich nur noch wüsste wo man die herbekommt





QcK schrieb:


> Ist glaub ich ein rnd drop... hab sie einmal bei nem lvl 12 wolf in duskwood gefunden, aber die sind leider einzigartig (10)... deshalb konnte ich sie nicht mehr mitnehmen >.<




/der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat bei mir gedropt, nur kennt jemand ein addon, welches die ini-zeit mit der koch-(oder halt essen fertig)-zeit kombiniert ?

jedesmal wenn meine frau ruft : "essen ist fertig" steh ich vor irgendeinem boss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und immer stellt sich mir die selbe frage : "mmhhh, bei welchem der bosse ist es jetzt gesünder ihn enrage gehen zu lassen ? flickwerk der meinen char umhaut oder meine frau die mich umhaut ?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Tk_Seppel (11. Februar 2009)

Turbokuchen ftw :O 

man nehme:

    4 EL Mehl
    4 EL Zucker
    2 EL Kakao
    1 Ei
    3 EL Milch
    3 EL Öl

    1 Tasse
    1 Mikrowelle 1000 Watt

Mehl, Zucker und Kakao in der Tasse vermischen. Das Ei einrühren, danach Milch und Öl zugießen und gut verrühren. Tasse in Mikrowelle stellen und 3 Minuten bei 1.000 Watt “backen”. Kuchen auf einen Teller geben und gleich verzehren.

das rezept ist allerdings nicht von mir, habs aber selbst schon ausprobiert. finds aber sehr genial. Link/bilder gibts nur auf anfrage da ich grade nicht weis ob man hier linken darf

mfg und viel spass damit


----------



## BabyMilk (11. Februar 2009)

Wer nicht richtig kocht, sollte mal überlegen, ob er es nicht übertreibt?
Ich z.B: bin generell von Natur aus faul und kB mich in meiner kleinen Küche zu quetschen und das ne' halbe stunde nur für einen Teller und der ganze Abwasch. Absolut kein Nerv drauf. =p
Ich sag' nur Fertigessen, ansonsten auch mal mit Wok, geht fix max 5min. dann fertig.

Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, Paprika mitn Dip, Dip stellt man hinter der Tasta und tunkt einfach das kleingeschnippelte in den Dip. Fertig! Gut, bei Raids, Farmen oder sonst wo und ist zudem noch gesund.

Viel trinken, am Besten iwas mit Wasserkocher geht schnell und man braucht nicht jeden tag neue Flaschen kaufen. Ich hab z.B. kein Auto hier, muss immer zu Fuß laufen (2km) bis zum nächsten Lidl und wenn man dann sowieso schon ne' schwere Einkaufstüte hat, dann wird's Scheisse mitn 6er Pack Wasser oder so. :/ Ziemlich scheisse, aber naja...
Ansonsten wohl bekanntes Eistee saufen. 

Ansonsten Brötchen holen, am Besten gleich auf Vorrat xD. Hole mir immer für 2 Tage welche.
Schmiest dir mit MArgarine, Fleisch drauf, fertig.
Und ist auch noch kostengünstig. xD

Wie gesagt, bin halt faul und steh' dazu.


----------



## Sphinxlee (11. Februar 2009)

von morgens bis nachmittags reicht bei mir kaffee und am abend kommt dann bier auf den tisch natürlich nur in maßen zu essen brauch ich nur normales mittag is jeden tag anders und zwischendurch mal ein wenig obst oder ne tafel schoko


----------



## (-Ragman-) (11. Februar 2009)

Es wird Zeit das der Sommer einzug hält. Dann kommt der Grill auf den Balkon und dann gibts nurnoch fettiges vom Grill live zum Raid. Hauptsache ungesund, fettig und mit tausenden von Kalorien. Wer will schon ewig leben. Nach der Völlerei kann man sich ja einen Alibi-Salat reinziehen, um das schlechte Gewissen zu beruhigen.

Ich weiß... ungesundes Essverhalten führt zu schweren Krankheiten und zum frühen Tode... aber wenn es sich doch lohnt dafür zu sterben... Ich tanke jedes Grillfleisch. Um die Spätfolgen kümmere ich mich wenn es soweit ist. Man lebt und stirbt (wahrscheinlich) nur einmal.


In diesem Sinne....


Volle Kanne, ihr Hoschies!


----------



## Rakanisha (11. Februar 2009)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit das der Sommer einzug hält. Dann kommt der Grill auf den Balkon und dann gibts nurnoch fettiges vom Grill live zum Raid. Hauptsache ungesund, fettig und mit tausenden von Kalorien. Wer will schon ewig leben. Nach der Völlerei kann man sich ja einen Alibi-Salat reinziehen, um das schlechte Gewissen zu beruhigen.
> 
> Ich weiß... ungesundes Essverhalten führt zu schweren Krankheiten und zum frühen Tode... aber wenn es sich doch lohnt dafür zu sterben... Ich tanke jedes Grillfleisch. Um die Spätfolgen kümmere ich mich wenn es soweit ist. Man lebt und stirbt (wahrscheinlich) nur einmal.
> 
> ...



meine rede^^

Nur das mein grill dann im Garten steht der 2 Türen entfernt ist. Da verbrenn ich dann das übrig gebliebene Holz vom Winter. Und da ich Nichtraucher bin, wird in den Raucherpausen immer Holz nachgelegt, damit der Grill immer schon warm bleibt. Sollte mal meine Freundin als "Feuerwache" wie damals beim Bund abstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (11. Februar 2009)

das für mich alleine kochen hab ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt. Hat nix mit zocken, sondern mit Zeit/Kosten/Nutzen zu tun. Es gibt sooo viele leckere schnelle Gerichte, zur Not eben die Tiefkühlpizza oder der Pizzaservice xD

Nur noch ab und an wird richtig gekocht, aber dann gleich nen größeren Vorrat. Oder wenn ich eben nicht allein bin, sondern ne Frau im Haus ist ^^



> Ist glaub ich ein rnd drop... hab sie einmal bei nem lvl 12 wolf in duskwood gefunden, aber die sind leider einzigartig (10)... deshalb konnte ich sie nicht mehr mitnehmen >.<



xD, sowas ähnliches wollt ich auch schreiben :-)


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> /der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibt ja Leute die drauf stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thebambam (11. Februar 2009)

Bier !!!! sonst noch Ziggarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (11. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ganz normal kochen?! Weißt schon, das da, was man auf der viereckigen Platte, mit den vier Kreisrunden Dingern oben drauf, macht. Genau, das über dem Backofen!
> Wer nichtmal die Zeit findet, was vernünfitges zu kochen, oder eben kochen zu lassen, sollte eventuell drüber nachdenken, ob er/sie es nicht doch ein klein wenig übertreibt.



und vor allem mal mit besteck und tellern an einem tisch essen. 20 min pause zum essen sind fördender als beim zocken aus einer pappschachtel mit den fingern zu essen.


----------

